# Sticky  Clubs looking for members/people looking for a club



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

Post your club info, price, contact info etc... 

If you're looking for a club, post your name, what and where you're looking for, price range, etc... 

This will hopefully be made a sticky.

I will go first. Jonathan Allred, looking for a club in Alabama within 2.5-3.5 hours from Mobile, price is negotiable, preferably a club that has at least 80 acres per member, but would really like a good bit more than that. I am 20 years old and an able bodies individual. I am not the type that is going to bust the first spike that walks out, and I don't want to hunt with that type either. PM me for contact information.


----------



## hsiF deR

I am looking for a club that is not brown and down or killing every doe that walks out. I am looking for any club south of Montgomery and North of 98. I am willing to spend more money for the right club.


----------



## LocalSalt

I'm looking for a well managed Deer Club, more than willing to plant feilds build houses, clear trails, all in all do my part. Looking for something convient to Crestview. Mainly looking for somewhere to sit when im not dog hunting. PM with expected dues and location for my contact info.


----------



## Telum Pisces

I am looking for a club that is managed to a certain extent (6pt or better). I am not a trophy hunter by any means. I am simply looking for a good safe club within one hr drive from Navarre where I can safely take my daughters hunting and they can see deer.

Preferably want a club where it's a sign out station and you are not locked in to one section only. I like options and not hunting the same stand over and over again. Looking to keep it under $1000 total out the door price.


----------



## sbscott4

*Looking for club*

I will be losing my 200 acre lease this year, sadly, and am in need of a new lease for the future. 
I prefer 100+ acres per member and the freedom to plant my own food plots, hang my own stands and cameras and make my own trails.
I am very conservative, I only shoot bucks over 4 years old but I do manage the doe herd as needed.
Price is negotiable.
I would truly like something within 1 hour of Pensacola but that too can be negotiable.


----------



## reel trouble

I have a well managed club in Monroe County al. About an hour north of mobile. We have been managed for years for 8 pt outside the ears or better. We have 2200 acres and have 15 members max. Dues next year will be 1500$. We have a camp with all the fixings. Hot shower satellite tv etc. we have a 25 acre stocked lake that's included in the membership. We kill about 15 bucks a year on average. We have killed 4 in the last week. All stalk hunting. I don't know how many members we will need but usually 2 per year. Can text some pics of recent deer killed if you want. About 30 plots with houses. All terrain and tree sizes. Usually see 10 deer in patches per sitting. Family friendly but will have a drink in the evenings.


----------



## rynscull79

A buddy and I are looking for a well-managed club in the immediate surrounding area of Pensacola. We are experienced hunters and are willing to put in any work needed. We're ready to pay as soon as spots are open.


----------



## RobertD

I am pondering a lease outside Selmalia AL (Dallas County), not prairie dirt but about 1/2 mile from the river. This will be a SERIOUS trophy only club. No Uh-Oh's, no kids first deer, no wife/girlfriends first deer, none of that. Mature 4.5 or older that WILL BE shoulder mounted only deer. No guests first week or last two weeks (and extremely limited between). Two bucks per membership and all does to be killed off plots during December. 

I am well aware this is not standard practice among clubs down here, but this is very good property and a managed deer herd. 1300 acres and a 4bedroom house. Lease is $15k per year, so I'm thinking 6-7 people at $2500 plus splitting house and planting costs. All plots will be planted in oats, wheat, clover, rape, turnips, etc. and will have a box and a two man ladder (for different wind directions). There will be one (and ONLY one) local member (somebody's gotta go by and check that the water heater hasn't exploded, etc every week or so). 

Members will have year around use of the property for camping, light ATV riding, fishing trips, etc. There will be VERY limited family memberships available. I've been in clubs where a guy had two or three hunting age children as well as a wife and they all hunted separate, and in my opinion he got a whole lot more value fromo his membership than a single man. There will also be NO retired members, in order to be more equitable to the members who can only hunt the weekends. 

Obviously this is not a freezer filler club, but one where someone with trigger restraint can have a chance at harvesting the bucks he lets walk, as presumably everybody else in the club will be too. If I get it I will start a thread on it and take PM's then.


----------



## Burnt Drag

Do any members here have info on "Riverbend" hunting club located on Hwy 45 in either N. Mobile county or the county just north of there? I think the club is close to Citronelle. I've seen their camphouse and the many travel trailers parked there.


----------



## B-4 Reel

I'm looking for a family place or a place that I can take my 10yr son. He is getting into bow hunting this year as he got his first bow for Christmas. We also like to still hunt with rifle. I would like to hunt some but more for taking my son. Looking for something no more than 3 hours from Crestview, FL. Price range is negotiable. Any information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Shane Lundien


----------



## amnbowser

*Crestview Area*

I am looking for a place to hunt with my 6 year old son. I have been on the fence for a while about getting a hunting lease and am finally ready to pull the trigger. I am looking for something long term. I am looking for something with Hogs, Turkey and Deer I prefer FL. I would like something with a camp house but not a must. Let me know what you have.


----------



## H20fowlkiller

reel trouble said:


> I have a well managed club in Monroe County al. About an hour north of mobile. We have been managed for years for 8 pt outside the ears or better. We have 2200 acres and have 15 members max. Dues next year will be 1500$. We have a camp with all the fixings. Hot shower satellite tv etc. we have a 25 acre stocked lake that's included in the membership. We kill about 15 bucks a year on average. We have killed 4 in the last week. All stalk hunting. I don't know how many members we will need but usually 2 per year. Can text some pics of recent deer killed if you want. About 30 plots with houses. All terrain and tree sizes. Usually see 10 deer in patches per sitting. Family friendly but will have a drink in the evenings.


 reel trouble you have a message


----------



## kody10

I am looking for a club in florida preferably under $750 a year! I live in cantonment so I want to stay in Florida due to the cost of an Alabama license! Im 18 and will work my butt off! Please pm me on here or text me and let me know what you have or if you have any contact info! 8505543359


----------



## Drauka

Looking to join a club. preferably Florida. I do have 2 nephews who I take hunting regularly. Would like somewhere that allows a few guest visits per year since I sometimes like for my brother to go as well. The kids would obviously sit with me (one per hunting trip).


----------



## fish styx

me and a friend of mine are looking for a club close to montgomery i hunt in rockford alabama now but looking for a club or land to lease for a couple members bow hunt only willing to spend 1000 a piece and 8 pt or better


----------



## whome

RobertD said:


> I am pondering a lease outside Selmalia AL (Dallas County), not prairie dirt but about 1/2 mile from the river. This will be a SERIOUS trophy only club. No Uh-Oh's, no kids first deer, no wife/girlfriends first deer, none of that. Mature 4.5 or older that WILL BE shoulder mounted only deer. No guests first week or last two weeks (and extremely limited between). Two bucks per membership and all does to be killed off plots during December.
> 
> I am well aware this is not standard practice among clubs down here, but this is very good property and a managed deer herd. 1300 acres and a 4bedroom house. Lease is $15k per year, so I'm thinking 6-7 people at $2500 plus splitting house and planting costs. All plots will be planted in oats, wheat, clover, rape, turnips, etc. and will have a box and a two man ladder (for different wind directions). There will be one (and ONLY one) local member (somebody's gotta go by and check that the water heater hasn't exploded, etc every week or so).
> 
> Members will have year around use of the property for camping, light ATV riding, fishing trips, etc. There will be VERY limited family memberships available. I've been in clubs where a guy had two or three hunting age children as well as a wife and they all hunted separate, and in my opinion he got a whole lot more value fromo his membership than a single man. There will also be NO retired members, in order to be more equitable to the members who can only hunt the weekends.
> 
> Obviously this is not a freezer filler club, but one where someone with trigger restraint can have a chance at harvesting the bucks he lets walk, as presumably everybody else in the club will be too. If I get it I will start a thread on it and take PM's then.


I met Robert earlier this year and I can assure you he is a stand up guy and this lease would be everything he described!


----------



## fish styx

Me and a buddy are mine are looking for a club or land for lease just a couple members and want BOW HUNT ONLY 8 PT OR BETTER near montgomery or somewhere in alabama we hunt in rockford now... willing to pay up to 1000


----------



## fishyfingers

We may be looking for one or two for the upcoming season. 1500 acres with adjacent camp property. North Monroe county in the Red Hills area between Beatrice and Franklin. We have good numbers of deer with some nice bucks killed every year, not record book, but nice. Plenty of hogs, some turkey but I think most of them are gay. Membership dues vary depending on number of members, $1300-1500, but we have a maximum membership of 13. 2 hr drive from Mobile.


----------



## Big "E"

Looking for a club or lease North FL or with in driving range in AL


----------



## kaferhaus

I'm looking to help your club manage their predator population. I do not hunt deer or turkey and only engage in predator patrol between those seasons. I currently perform this service on several leases in south and central alabama and in a normal year I eliminate upwards of 50 coyotes and 10 bobcats. I also regularly control several cattle and goat ranches up around the Demopolis area. You can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer

I would also be interesting in leasing some land in/around Mobile county. I couldn't pay much, but could definitely help out with the dirty work. I'm only 20 years old and a very able body. I'd really love someplace with a good creek bottom to put a bow stand on, and a food plot that I could take the girlfriend to every once in a while.


----------



## Sheetmetal95

*Reel trouble's hunting club*

Trying to get some information about reel troubles
Hunting club. Where is it in monroe county, some pics,
Etc....


----------



## TatSoul

kaferhaus said:


> I'm looking to help your club manage their predator population. I do not hunt deer or turkey and only engage in predator patrol between those seasons. I currently perform this service on several leases in south and central alabama and in a normal year I eliminate upwards of 50 coyotes and 10 bobcats. I also regularly control several cattle and goat ranches up around the Demopolis area. You can contact me at [email protected]


Is this something you charge for or you just go out and eliminate em cause where my new lease in alabama there are a pile of coyotes out there.Would really like to see some thinned out before fawning season.


----------



## kaferhaus

no charge. Gives me something to do during the off season and helps your game population thrive


----------



## Sheetmetal95

Please send some information about your club.
I am very interested


----------



## kenny___g

*Hunting Club Member Openings - $2500 (Walnut Hill, FL)*

Family-oriented hunting club in Northwest Florida (south of Atmore) has a few openings for the upcoming 2013-2014 deer hunting season. We have 5,400 acres of prime land bordering the Perdido River. We have a 7-point buck rule and usually get 2-3 doe tags per member. We have 17 club plots with shooting houses and 15 club stands, all with club-filled corn feeders. In addition to the access of club stands/plots, each member may have a private bow hunting area and gun hunting area.

We have a separate 80-acre property (just down the road from the hunting property) that we utilize for camping, shooting and cleaning deer. Camping option includes water, electric, and septic hookups for campers/RV's. We also have a 100-yd shooting range and a lighted concrete-floor barn with two game cleaning stations.

Annual dues are $2,500 and are set to limit our membership to over 250+ acres/person!!! Openings fill quickly, so if interested, contact Ray immediately at (850) 380-5094 or Kenny at (850)281-4517 or George at (228)348-0608.


----------



## whome

Middle Fork Hunting Club has a few openings for 2013-2014... Here is the link http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/middle-fork-hunting-club-openings-149523/


----------



## Katatonic

Walnut Hill, La Foresta property on Perdido River.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/


----------



## Texas9

2013-2014 Hunting Lease
I have for sale 1 spot on a Hunting lease for next season. This land is 4000 acres divided into several plots all near Leonia Fl which is about 30 minutes south of the Alabama line. This property has great deer hunting and awesome turkey hunting. The property has a mix of open fields, dense woods, and some swampy lowland. Located about 2 hours from Tallahassee and 1 hour from Ft Walton/Panama City. The price is 1100 for the year for 1 spot. This includes all feeders, stands, and corn. Feeders and stands are set up with plenty of spots for everyone on the lease to hunt. There are mainly rifle stands and some bow stands. All feeders are kept full by the leaser and this is included in your price. You can put up additional stands and feeders if you want, but they will have to be filled by you. This is a great piece of property with a great group of hunters. Management is a priority and only mature bucks are taken. Several deer over 130" have been taken in the last several years.

Price is 1100 for the year, and this includes corn for the year. 

Will also trade cash and: 
Van Staal 
35-37 mud tires 
lift kit for 04-08 f150 

If anyone is interested please call or text 512-656-4014


----------



## dog hunter 1

*oak tree dog hunting club in florala alabama*

Is looking for 5 members. We have 8300 contiguous acres and almost any game that you like to hunt. We also have non deer memberships for those **** or rabbit hunters.


----------



## Katatonic

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/

Need a couple more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Looking for a Bama Hunting Lease*

Need one or possibly two memberships.
Will travel as far north as Montgomery. ( must have electricity and water)
Looking for a better grade of deer with QDMA.
Please shoot me a pm.
Thanks
`


----------



## SRCFIRE

Wirelessly posted

Looking for a couple more members. $1350 a year. 3888 acres about 30 minutes North of Flomaton. www.fdmhuntingclub.com 
Email me at [email protected]


----------



## stripernut

kenny___g said:


> Family-oriented hunting club in Northwest Florida (south of Atmore) has a few openings for the upcoming 2013-2014 deer hunting season. We have 5,400 acres of prime land bordering the Perdido River. We have a 7-point buck rule and usually get 2-3 doe tags per member. We have 17 club plots with shooting houses and 15 club stands, all with club-filled corn feeders. In addition to the access of club stands/plots, each member may have a private bow hunting area and gun hunting area.
> 
> We have a separate 80-acre property (just down the road from the hunting property) that we utilize for camping, shooting and cleaning deer. Camping option includes water, electric, and septic hookups for campers/RV's. We also have a 100-yd shooting range and a lighted concrete-floor barn with two game cleaning stations.
> 
> Annual dues are $2,500 and are set to limit our membership to over 250+ acres/person!!! Openings fill quickly, so if interested, contact Ray immediately at (850) 380-5094 or Kenny at (850)281-4517 or George at (228)348-0608.


Are there hogs on the property?


----------



## countryboy28

dog hunter 1 said:


> Is looking for 5 members. We have 8300 contiguous acres and almost any game that you like to hunt. We also have non deer memberships for those **** or rabbit hunters.


Are there hogs and how much for deer and non deer and ware


----------



## SUBU2011

*AL Club*

Looking for an additional member for our club in Wilcox Co, AL. We have 1200 acres of strictly managed (120+ inch) in AL blackbelt. We're covered up with deer and turkeys, lots of mature hardwoods, 25 acres of summer and fall food plots, several large 3-5 acres plots, year round high protein feeding program, nice 3 bed/2 bath camp house with central heat and air, satellite tv, washer and dryer, nice cleaning shed etc. Will be 4 members total. We all live in Pensacola, no local members. Everything is all set, all you have to do is show up an hunt. We've only shot mature bucks ( 4 years old+) since we've had the lease. Only interested in serious trophy hunters. Please let us know if you're interested.


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

SUBU2011 said:


> Looking for an additional member for our club in Wilcox Co, AL. We have 1200 acres of strictly managed (120+ inch) in AL blackbelt. We're covered up with deer and turkeys, lots of mature hardwoods, 25 acres of summer and fall food plots, several large 3-5 acres plots, year round high protein feeding program, nice 3 bed/2 bath camp house with central heat and air, satellite tv, washer and dryer, nice cleaning shed etc. Will be 4 members total. We all live in Pensacola, no local members. Everything is all set, all you have to do is show up an hunt. We've only shot mature bucks ( 4 years old+) since we've had the lease. Only interested in serious trophy hunters. Please let us know if you're interested.


$ ....


----------



## Boo Boo

We have a club in Repton Al. that needs 3 members. It's about an hour drive from Pensacola off 65 on hwy 41. It's 5500 acres of pines, clear cuts, and oaks. Been same club for 29 years. There are little over 50 plots with shooting houses and you can also put up your own stand. Dues are $1450. There is not a club house but there is place on lease, behind lock gate, for campers but no power hook up, generator only. It's a family atmosphere club. A lot of the members bring there wife's, kids and grand kids. It's 4 point or better but most of the deer taken are 8 or better, and there is a two doe limit per member. Plenty of deer and turkey. If you are interested or want to take a look shoot me your contact information and I will past it onto the person that will show the club.


----------



## mossyhead

Gravel Hill Hunting Club, In Butler County, Alabama Has 2 Spots For Memberships.
A membership will include the members Spouse and minor children. There will only be 7 Members Total! The price is $1000.00 for a Deer Hunting Membership Only, If you want to add Turkey Hunting to it, It will be $1200.00 a year! The lease land is about 750 Acres and is due south of Greenville, Alabama about 5 miles, It's only about 8.5 Highway Driving Miles from the main exit at Interstate 65 in Greenville. There are 2 Power Line Easements that run through the property. There is a Nice Creek (Hawkins Creek)that runs through the property, and a mix of Clear Cut, Young Pines, Swamp Thickets, and some Big Timber too, The Creek Bottom is full of White Oaks. There will be a 3 buck, 3 doe rule per membership, Each member will be allowed to shoot a cull buck of choice, A 6 point, & A 8 point or larger, and can be shot in any order it may come! Only 1 doe harvest per plot, No does will be shot after the Christmas Holiday (Jan 1st). There is no Camp House for this Hunting Club, Call or Text for more information. I can email you a copy of the By-Laws, I'm working on a Map, I Can show you the land next weekend! Thanks, Ted Walker 850-554-0955


----------



## Katatonic

Katatonic said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/
> 
> Need a couple more if anyone is interested.


Lease is paid, we have 2 spots left for planting and corn money, might be ok with only 1 more spot. Looks like we are gonna stay under 20 members this year on 5400 acres. PM or call me if your interested.


----------



## Rboehm

*New Club*



sbscott4 said:


> I will be losing my 200 acre lease this year, sadly, and am in need of a new lease for the future.
> I prefer 100+ acres per member and the freedom to plant my own food plots, hang my own stands and cameras and make my own trails.
> I am very conservative, I only shoot bucks over 4 years old but I do manage the doe herd as needed.
> Price is negotiable.
> I would truly like something within 1 hour of Pensacola but that too can be negotiable.


We are starting a new club in Conecuh AL The property is about 5 miles north off 65 Brewton exit HWY 41. Just under an hour and a half from Pensacola. Looking for 1 or 2 Deer hunting members. As of now we have 4 deer and 1 turkey hunter. We have 1000 acres and one of the members is the State Game Warden for the county who I believe will be quite helpful in building the club. This was a club in prior years so there are some shooting houses in place. Cost would be aroung 1300 less if we get 6 deer members then about 1100 plus costs for food plots ect. guessing maybe additional 2-300. Looking for this to be a long term and an opportunity to build a nice club. If you have any questions or want to see the property you can e mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Rboehm

rynscull79 said:


> A buddy and I are looking for a well-managed club in the immediate surrounding area of Pensacola. We are experienced hunters and are willing to put in any work needed. We're ready to pay as soon as spots are open.


We are starting a new club in Conecuh AL The property is about 5 miles north off 65 Brewton exit HWY 41. Just under an hour and a half from Pensacola. Looking for 1 or 2 Deer hunting members. As of now we have 4 deer and 1 turkey hunter. We have 1000 acres and one of the members is the State Game Warden for the county who I believe will be quite helpful in building the club. This was a club in prior years so there are some shooting houses in place. Cost would be aroung 1300 less if we get 6 deer members then about 1100 plus costs for food plots ect. guessing maybe additional 2-300. Looking for this to be a long term and an opportunity to build a nice club. If you have any questions or want to see the property you can e mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Rboehm

Big "E" said:


> Looking for a club or lease North FL or with in driving range in AL


We are starting a new club in Conecuh AL The property is about 5 miles north off 65 Brewton exit HWY 41. Just under an hour and a half from Pensacola. Looking for 1 or 2 Deer hunting members. As of now we have 4 deer and 1 turkey hunter. We have 1000 acres and one of the members is the State Game Warden for the county who I believe will be quite helpful in building the club. This was a club in prior years so there are some shooting houses in place. Cost would be aroung 1300 less if we get 6 deer members then about 1100 plus costs for food plots ect. guessing maybe additional 2-300. Looking for this to be a long term and an opportunity to build a nice club. If you have any questions or want to see the property you can e mail me at [email protected].


----------



## Rboehm

*Hunting Club*

We are starting a new club in Conecuh AL The property is about 5 miles north off 65 Brewton exit HWY 41. Just under an hour and a half from Pensacola. Looking for 1 or 2 Deer hunting members. As of now we have 4 deer and 1 turkey hunter. We have 1000 acres and one of the members is the State Game Warden for the county who I believe will be quite helpful in building the club. This was a club in prior years so there are some shooting houses in place. Cost would be aroung 1300 less if we get 6 deer members then about 1100 plus costs for food plots ect. guessing maybe additional 2-300. Looking for this to be a long term and an opportunity to build a nice club.


----------



## Jason Newby

i joined a club in escambia, al. North of Brewton and south of I-65 on hwy 41 eariler in the year. I would like to sell my spot i am in need of the money. $800


----------



## chris592

Have a club at the Monroe/Willcox line 2500 acres needing 3 members
we will have a total of 20 members house an camp sites 
available, Dues are $1350 
Pm me or call 205-826-5259


----------



## Tom044

Dam that's high I'm used to hunting for free Im from jersey.Im new to Alabama and not sure what is good hunting ground.I did pay for trip to Maine and it cost me 500 bucks for a week with rifle and payed 7 dollars a day to hunt paper plant land which had over a 1,000,000 acres to hunt.this is buck only rifle season.
We had good luck 10 guys got bucks out of 12 guys.every deer in camp was over 200 pounds except mind which weight 187 lbs.biggest rack 14 pointer and average 8 pointers.
Bear hunting the camp had over 95 percent success.Im getting older now but miss not going this year.hunted in Bedford pa for 25 years and got deer every year but one.
Hunted south jersey and got 3 deer a year there.bow,shotgun and mussel loader.
I hope you guys have a great hunting season and glad I see lots of camps out there.I never belonged to hunting camp but hunted with friends and family.


----------



## TailRazor

*...*

Any spots open on this one for next year let me know, I also live in Pensacola and i'm interested.



SUBU2011 said:


> Looking for an additional member for our club in Wilcox Co, AL. We have 1200 acres of strictly managed (120+ inch) in AL blackbelt. We're covered up with deer and turkeys, lots of mature hardwoods, 25 acres of summer and fall food plots, several large 3-5 acres plots, year round high protein feeding program, nice 3 bed/2 bath camp house with central heat and air, satellite tv, washer and dryer, nice cleaning shed etc. Will be 4 members total. We all live in Pensacola, no local members. Everything is all set, all you have to do is show up an hunt. We've only shot mature bucks ( 4 years old+) since we've had the lease. Only interested in serious trophy hunters. Please let us know if you're interested.


----------



## Gadan

I am in club in Brantley Al Crenshaw Co. We need 1-2 members for this season. The dues are 1160.00 ea it is about a 1000 acs we have 6 members right now. The timber co cut about 200 acs this summer still have a lot of timber and creek bottoms for deer to travel this part of the club. 6 point or better but no fines for mistakes. No camping but some of the guys split a farm house seperate lease, that has some openings to sleep at the hous. this house is right next to hunting property. Call me at 770-715-2748 no call after 9 PM please


----------



## pcola4

Originally Posted by SUBU2011 
Looking for an additional member for our club in Wilcox Co, AL. We have 1200 acres of strictly managed (120+ inch) in AL blackbelt. We're covered up with deer and turkeys, lots of mature hardwoods, 25 acres of summer and fall food plots, several large 3-5 acres plots, year round high protein feeding program, nice 3 bed/2 bath camp house with central heat and air, satellite tv, washer and dryer, nice cleaning shed etc. Will be 4 members total. We all live in Pensacola, no local members. Everything is all set, all you have to do is show up an hunt. We've only shot mature bucks ( 4 years old+) since we've had the lease. Only interested in serious trophy hunters. Please let us know if you're interested.



I would like to find out more about this club. PM sent.


----------



## hurricanes1

Looking to join a family oriented club in LA Floresta area. Looking for two memberships, one for me and one for my Grandpa, would like to stay around $1500. I have a baby on the way and I will be getting out of my bama club to stay close to the house. Call or text me at 850-982-3023


----------



## oleblueaufan

Looking to join a club for this upcoming year north of I-10 where I can introduce my wife to hunting and the commarodery that goes on at a good club. Club must have a camp house and or spots to park a camper.


----------



## bman53

i'm interested!


----------



## DougBaker

*Hunt club membership*

Looking for a club or lease Northwest FL. Experienced, and have been hunting since 12 yrs. old. Retired 2 years ago and relocated from Maryland. Any info please contact me. Thank you.
Email: [email protected]


----------



## bman53

SUBU2011 said:


> Looking for an additional member for our club in Wilcox Co, AL. We have 1200 acres of strictly managed (120+ inch) in AL blackbelt. We're covered up with deer and turkeys, lots of mature hardwoods, 25 acres of summer and fall food plots, several large 3-5 acres plots, year round high protein feeding program, nice 3 bed/2 bath camp house with central heat and air, satellite tv, washer and dryer, nice cleaning shed etc. Will be 4 members total. We all live in Pensacola, no local members. Everything is all set, all you have to do is show up an hunt. We've only shot mature bucks ( 4 years old+) since we've had the lease. Only interested in serious trophy hunters. Please let us know if you're interested.


I'm interested, can you send pm?


----------



## saltysweet

*Turkey Membership*

I just moved and got settled in Pensacola this past year. I Love to turkey hunt with my kids just checking, if there were any clubs that sell turkey memberships close by.

Thank You

Wayne


----------



## gcunning1968

Looking for a club within 1 hour of Cantonment for myself and my 2 sons, 14 and 11 years old. Looking for a club that is family oriented, with both private hunting areas and club areas. Florida or Alabama is fine. Thanks for the help. Please PM me with any info


----------



## nathar

Wife just signed off on it! Looking for a club in NW Florida, south Alabama, or even SE Mississippi with an RV hook up where I can leave our camper trailer for the season. Prefer Florida. Looking to fill the freezer with enough deer meat to last the year, but I don't really want to shoot spikes or forks; 6 point for better, but willing to accept more strict requirements if the deer are there. I don't want to be assigned an area or plot and would rather move around some. Budgeting up to $1200-ish.

I haven't even had the opportunity to take a deer so far this year at my current club (hogs are a different story). Other members have taken their quota of does and bucks, but I feel like the newbies are subsidizing the best plots since we all pay the same fee.

PM me if your club fits the bill.


----------



## Dt84

Looking for a hunting club for next year in Atmore, Uriah, Flomanton, Jay or close surrounding areas. Any info will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks: David


----------



## fatpossum

Any Jackson co leases?


----------



## Lockdownx99

im in the crestview area looking to join a club. let me know if you are aware of any looking for an extra member.


----------



## Philwestbrook1

Spots available in a camp outside Monroeville, AL. Safe, family-oriented club. Selective harvest of bucks (8pt, 14" or better). 1200+ acres of bottomland hardwoods and planted pines. Deer and turkey hunting with membership. Camp house has all the amenities plus skinning shed with walk in freezer. Year round access to lease and camp house. About 2 hrs from Pensacola. PM me for more info


----------



## uscmas412

Philwestbrook1 said:


> Spots available in a camp outside Monroeville, AL. Safe, family-oriented club. Selective harvest of bucks (8pt, 14" or better). 1200+ acres of bottomland hardwoods and planted pines. Deer and turkey hunting with membership. Camp house has all the amenities plus skinning shed with walk in freezer. Year round access to lease and camp house. About 2 hrs from Pensacola. PM me for more info


For some reason I can't find a PM option. Are you able to provide the price and pictures in the forum?


----------



## Philwestbrook1

If you are interested, post your email and I will contact you with more details.


----------



## lees way2

*HUNTING club*

I Have 975 acres 13 miles N of Flomation. We have 5 members now , we do Al legal we try hard not to do spikes or small deer but sometimes it happens. You hunt where you pull a tag, we have 14 plots now. 1200.00 plus seed split unless we get 2 more. We have a camp area no elect and a water tank only,plus a porta john rented each season. If interested PM and Ill send you my px. Thanks Tommy Lee lees way2


----------



## teamduckdown

Philwestbrook1 said:


> Spots available in a camp outside Monroeville, AL. Safe, family-oriented club. Selective harvest of bucks (8pt, 14" or better). 1200+ acres of bottomland hardwoods and planted pines. Deer and turkey hunting with membership. Camp house has all the amenities plus skinning shed with walk in freezer. Year round access to lease and camp house. About 2 hrs from Pensacola. PM me for more info


 
Please send more info to [email protected] Dues? Total members? 

or Call me at 251-599-0739 


Thanks, Dylan


----------



## SUBU2011

*Turkey Hunting Club Needs Members*

We are looking for a few more members for turkey hunting on our lease in Wilcox Co. We have 1200 acres, mature hardwoods and pines, 13 food plots. We have a nice 3/2 trailer as well. We are completely covered up with turkeys, more than any other place I've hunted. I've been told we're in one of the best areas in AL. Only killed a few birds the last 3 years. We have 2 members now, but need 3 more. Give me a call if interested.

Tim 850-554-6832


----------



## pcola4

*wilcox*



SUBU2011 said:


> We are looking for a few more members for turkey hunting on our lease in Wilcox Co. We have 1200 acres, mature hardwoods and pines, 13 food plots. We have a nice 3/2 trailer as well. We are completely covered up with turkeys, more than any other place I've hunted. I've been told we're in one of the best areas in AL. Only killed a few birds the last 3 years. We have 2 members now, but need 3 more. Give me a call if interested.
> 
> Tim 850-554-6832


 
PM sent


----------



## Katatonic

Looking for 5 members this year, 5400 acres, 20 members max, typically get 40 to 50 doe tags 7pt or better with lots of Turkeys. Lease payment to be made by May 1st.

Please click the link for more information.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/

This the link from last year, looking for 5 for the 2014-2015 season.


----------



## bmax0717

*checking to see if you might need members for 2014-15*

Looking For A Good Hunting Club In The Brewton AreA Will Drive A Little Ways out


----------



## bmax0717

*Looking hunting club 2014-15*

I Live In Brewton, Al And Looking For A Good Hunting Club To join


----------



## Dagwood

Are you looking for a club to join or need members for an existing club?


----------



## Rhino

*Start up Club NE Conecuh County*

We lease 669 acres NE of Evergreen AL in Conecuh county close to the Sepulga river. We have 3 members now and are looking for 1 more like minded member. Dues would be $ 1,500 per year and we would split the set up/food plot costs as they are incurred by 4 members. We leased this land the last month of the 2014 season and have several quality deer on camera and harvested a 180 pound 7 point, 175 pound 8 point, and 3 does. The land consists of thinned mature pines, large clear cut, and lots of hardwoods along the creek bottoms with many elevation changes. Piney woods creek borders the south of the lease with 3 branches that drain into it and run throughout the property. Good road system with 6 gates for access to the 9 food plots and fishing areas along piney woods creek. We do not have enough herd information to establish concrete harvest rules yet but will evolve Horn/Harvest rules over time with all members input. Will be up most weekends if anyone is interested in looking at the land.


----------



## rnorton

Lookin for a club to lease just turkey right need 2-3 openings please pm me would like it to be around atmore area


----------



## realstreet

I'm looking for a club in northwest Florida. It would be myself and my 14 yo son been hunting since I was 10 I'm 47 now my son will be with me for awhile. I'd like a place with camp and river or creek for family in the off season. Please let me know if anyone has something close to that in the Pensacola, Milton,pace, jay or ? I might look at Alabama. Thx


----------



## lees way2

*HUNTING club*

bump


----------



## lees way2

bump


----------



## Lockdownx99

realstreet said:


> I'm looking for a club in northwest Florida. It would be myself and my 14 yo son been hunting since I was 10 I'm 47 now my son will be with me for awhile. I'd like a place with camp and river or creek for family in the off season. Please let me know if anyone has something close to that in the Pensacola, Milton,pace, jay or ? I might look at Alabama. Thx


realstreet. let me know if you find somewhere. Im looking for a place to take my 6 year old son.:thumbsup:


----------



## ocddeerhunter

*looking for new hunting lease have tractor*

Looking for new lease to join in Alabama with in 2 hours of Niceville Fl. I'd like to find a club with 100 or 200 acres per member with a sign in sign out map type zone hunting system.I'm in another club too so I won't be there every day.Want to trade out tractor work for some of the dues cash for rest ,been planting food plots on clubs 20 + years.Have tractor with bush hog ,disc,rototiller,spreader,covington planter on cultivator frame ,spare cultivator,boom pole ,box blade,dirt scoop,mobile welder.can build shooten houses have car trailer load of lumber now .send me a map and a parcil # so I can find it on the property appraisers web site map page and google earth.E-mail is [email protected]


----------



## Cola Boy

Looking for NWFL club to join. Just me, no Rambo style, just looking to put meat in the freezer. Have land in Tensaw, AL, but I'm looking for something closer.


----------



## Dagwood

Here's one. I wouldn't wait too long on this one.


http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4488278614.html


----------



## Cola Boy

Dagwood said:


> Here's one. I wouldn't wait too long on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4488278614.html



Thanks man.


----------



## big buck dan

Chestnut hunting club has a few openings. Located on the Monroe/Wilcox county line just south of Camden Alabama. Have roughly 2500 acres around 30 plots. Three on one side with minimum one inch tine length. Also have a camp house as well as camper spots available. Creeks, hardwoods, cut overs, select cuts, planted pines and lots of acorn trees. Dues are 1500 per year. Contact Daniel @ 8505165658


----------



## jsh1904

Cola Boy said:


> Looking for NWFL club to join. Just me, no Rambo style, just looking to put meat in the freezer. Have land in Tensaw, AL, but I'm looking for something closer.



Save yourself some gas and just lease the Tensaw property to me :whistling:


----------



## Cola Boy

Haha, yea I'll sleep on it.


----------



## SRCFIRE

*Looking for members for 2014-15 in South Alabama*

Openings filled.

Please check out our website at http://www.fdmhuntingclub.com to see pics from past seasons, record of last season, and view our rules.

Email me at [email protected] with any questions or if you are interested in joining.


----------



## scootman

Dagwood said:


> Here's one. I wouldn't wait too long on this one.
> 
> 
> http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/4488278614.html


 I just spoke to Roy (the Club's President) and have an appointment to go up and see this property today. Thanks Dagwood for the post. If anyone knows of other clubs in the nearby area, please let me know.

Scoots


----------



## Emerald Ghost

*Bama lease in Barbour/Bullock Counties $1200*

His property is next to Barbour WMA and they have no problems getting their quotas each year. 
No B&C's or P&Y's but meat in the freezer for sure. 
One opening. You can take guests, and they do not charge guest fees.
$1200 per year.
They cook out about every night, and they eat well.
This is more an adult group, and would not recommend young kids. Good bunch though.
PM if you are interested, and I'll put you in touch with Mike.


----------



## dehook

scootman said:


> I just spoke to Roy (the Club's President) and have an appointment to go up and see this property today. Thanks Dagwood for the post. If anyone knows of other clubs in the nearby area, please let me know.
> 
> Scoots


Did you meet up with Roy. What did you think of the land. they have some good deer on the river. Nice cleaning station for everyone to use also. We hunt across the road from them. Just wondering what you thought of the club.


----------



## scootman

dehook said:


> Did you meet up with Roy. What did you think of the land. they have some good deer on the river. Nice cleaning station for everyone to use also. We hunt across the road from them. Just wondering what you thought of the club.


 I ended up joining the club.  I wasn't crazy about the lack of food plots and the absence of established stands, but I liked the land and it's only a 35 minute ride from my house. I have not yet met any members (Other than Mr. Roy). I am going out there this weekend to walk some areas and start planning my set ups and determining which areas I want to focus on.

Scoots


----------



## Hercules

I joined yesterday. Roy seems like an awesome guy and I like the way you get to pick 3 spots. The last club I was in had 50 club plots but it seemed that everyone walked them every day to scout. With private spots I shouldn't have that problem. I'm looking forward to meeting some of the other members.


----------



## realstreet

Is there any spots left I'd like to get in. I had Roy number but lost it anyone that can PM me his number that would be great. Thx


----------



## realstreet

I looked at mr Roy's place today and the area left near the river are all taken but 1 open spot across a road. I'm still thinking about it but my big down fall is no food plots no shooting houses no camp site. The land has a good bit of clear cut and some good bottoms a lot of pine in some places left. So I'm still looking for something in fl looks like I might have to go to Alabama if anyone has something or knows of anything please pm me. If I can't find anything else I'm going to jump on Roy's place. Don't take any of this the wrong way like I said its good for someone that can climb a stand or tree but I need a SH I have a 14yo son that will be hunting with me and I've had back surgery also I'm in gulf breeze and an hour and half one way I'd like to have a place to pop a tint when staying a night or 2 food plots a plus. Thx


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*2 hunting club openings available*

FRANKLIN HUNTING CLUB 
•*We are in the extended hunting season & Feeding Zone*
*•* 2014-15 DEER SEASON $1400
*•*23 member max on 2700 Acres
•Camp House in Coy Alabama and the Lease is in Vredenburgh Alabama
Camp house is turn key ready year round!
• Camp house heat and air, fully stocked ready to cook clean kitchen, 2 1/2 full baths, laundry room, Direct TV in TV room, Dining area, skinning shed, storage shed, extra frig , large freezer
• 30 minutes from a Wal-Mart and 15 minutes from Camden to shop for whatever you need or eat at Gains Ridge for steak & seafood that is a hidden secret for some folks that never heard of it or ate there www.wilcoxwebworks.com/gr/. or Southern Inn Motel http://www.southerninn.net/ 
• Excellent deer processor 15 minutes from camp or lease property located in Beatrice or Camden
• Year round camper hook ups with the full use of house as well
Property
• 2700 acres leased + A extra 1,786 acres of Forever Wild that we have back door access to the property with another extra 2,509 acres right down from that.
• 43 + food plots (Red neck Version of Whitetail Institute products that we make up with Advantage Ladino clover / Crimson clover / Arrow leaf clover / Kale /Georgia Collards / Chicory / Winter wheat / Rye / Oats / Rape and Purple top Turnips planted on every food plot across the property )
• 26 shooting houses on plots across properties
• Climbers allowed 
• Leaner and tripods where shooting houses are not located for the most part
• Mostly 30 year old thinned pines with one small tract of thick planted pines 
• Hardwoods, some rolling hills and 2 small Tract of 1 to 3 year old Planted pines
• Some mature white, water, red and pin oak trees along creek 
• Big creek run across the entire property
• Bow and rifle hunting allowed
• Good roads and trail system
• Most plots easily accessible by truck but vehicles not allowed to drive to or near plots unless it is to recover a deer.

Management
• 7 years into management program 
• 8 point or better outside the Ears
• 3 bucks max per year per hunter
• 2 does per year per member
• High protein Spring / summer feeding program
• 4 - Year round feeders
• 43 Multiple mineral locations
• No doe killing on our main food plots except bow season 
• We have one tract of property set up for doe killing 
$1400 per year for deer hunting rights
$600 per person for turkey rights if wanted 4 to 5 person max
$660 for camp house year round access

Deer hunting club: Call me for rules and application if you’re looking for a hunting club. Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 or Email me [email protected]


----------



## GALSUN

*hunting*

Franklin hunting club is a top notch club,sure do miss it


----------



## Fat Mike

We have 1,600 acres in Holt, looking for a few members (total of 12). Price is $1,600 per member. The vegetation isn't ideal for archery hunting, but you'll find plenty of places to get it done. There are 12 food plots and 5 big shoot houses (roughly 7X7). We're a family-friendly lease. All current members are good, friendly, local folks. Our rules are strictly adhered to, but not so stringent that makes it difficult to have fun. We've had a 6-point rule for the 6 years that we've had the lease. If you're interested in taking a look at the property, drop me a line at mball at cox.net. If you're looking for a trophy, this probably isn't the lease for you. If you're looking for some comfortable, private land, drop me a line. I get a lot of junk mail, so please make sure the "subject" clearly indicates that your interested in the lease. 

EDIT: I don't have access to private messages for some reason, so please use email address above.

Mike.


----------



## Triple J

*TRIPLE J BLACKBELT HUNTING CLUB WILCOX Co. AL*

Hey all, Looking for two members to join in this season. CURRENTLY ITS 3 MEMBERS (Father/son/uncle). We have A gorgeous 500ac of property in Lamison Al in Wilcox County with two small ponds and a good internal road system. Tripods, lock on's, Ladder stands, Buddy stands, Shooting Houses, Ground Blinds, climbers are allowed also. The deer have been strictly managed for 8years harvesting only mature game for qdm purposes and only planting very high quality forrage . The property has some large hardwood creek bottoms, 3yr old cut over, pine plantation (10-12year old trees) (also some 8 year old pines). GREAT CLUB! Rv spots AVAILABLE full service hookups! Looking for a No BULL Club call now! 
2514016572

Deer [email protected]$1650 - 2 Avail.
SOLE Turkey [email protected]$1400- PENDING 

CAN EMAIL PHOTOS AND MAP OF PROPERTY UPON RECEIVING YOUR EMAIL ADDRESS. JUST GIVE US A CALL!


----------



## Buckchaser

*Chapman hunting club need members*

Club is located in Brooklyn, Al about 30 min from Brewton. Club rules are six pt or better. Kids and wives can hunt anytime. Kids are allowed to take a buck of choice every year under 6 pt until they turn 16. We have 2700 acres and 23 pr 24 food plots. Mature timber with oaks and pines, planted pines, clear cuts , and a gas line. There isn't any drama over rules and such and no the rules won't change as the season goes on. It is sign in first come first serve. Dues are 1200 which includes food plots.


----------



## Buckchaser

Buckchaser said:


> Club is located in Brooklyn, Al about 30 min from Brewton. Club rules are six pt or better. Kids and wives can hunt anytime. Kids are allowed to take a buck of choice every year under 6 pt until they turn 16. We have 2700 acres and 23 pr 24 food plots. Mature timber with oaks and pines, planted pines, clear cuts , and a gas line. There isn't any drama over rules and such and no the rules won't change as the season goes on. It is sign in first come first serve. Dues are 1200 which includes food plots.


I've got more pics but it won't let me uploaded them on my phone. If interested contact me at 850-261-0240


----------



## GatorTrout

Mike,

I am interested in talking with you about your hunting lease -- 1600 acres in holt. John


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

Alabama hunting club needing to fill 4 spots. 

Dues $1,500 per spot
3,350 acres
Total of 21 spots
6 point or better
Each membership is allowed 4 doe 3 bucks
Hwy 112 in bay minette
Camp site but no power or water. They use Generators and water totes
90% of the club can be driven on with a 2 wheel drive truck easily
Clear cuts
Select cuts
Tons of food plots and every plot does have a shooting house
Atv and utv are allowed
Nice group of guys

Turkey rights included
Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Dagwood

La Floresta club has a last minute opening. We have 3300 acres south of Walnut Hill with 15 total members. Dues are $1800/yr. We had a new member not able to come up with the dues so this is a rare opening. Each member gets his own private area to do with as he pleases. Most private sections have food plots. Also, we have about 16 club stands/plots if you get tired of hunting your private section. Great group of members. If you're interested, PM me and I'll give you a phone number to contact our president.


----------



## Fulldraw

11 Member Club Needs 4 Members. 2000 Acres with over 20 food plots and year round privileges. $3500 per year. Call Brian for more information 850-516-9760


----------



## Triple J

Hey Brother, Triple J Whitetail Hunting Club in the GORGEOUS AND SECLUDED BLACKBELT REGION OF WESTERN WILCOX COUNTY, ALABAMA is offering a chance at the FIRST EXTENDED WHITETAIL SEASON IN THIS REGION! 500acres of beautiful pine plantation of various stages ranging from 3yr old Planted cut over very grown up and huntable, 10-11yr old thinned planted pines to 13-14yr old thinned planted pines,Long hardwood streamside management zones throughout the property, creeks, Two ponds, and a GREAT central road system so you may navigate the property as you must for your success in bagging that BIG BOSS BUCK! Gated access for privacy and club security. VERY HEALTHY DEER POPULATION! The land is located in Lamison,Al 36747. There is plenty of VERY SAFE NICE INEXPENSIVE LODGING WITHIN MILES AS WELL AS PLENTY OF FOOD CHOICES FOR YOUR MEALS! THERE IS ALSO AN RV PARK THAT IS VERY INEXPENSIVE NEARBY AND THE OWNERS ARE FRIENDS OF OURS FOR A GOOD WHILE!

The deer have been under management for 9years growing big mature bucks. We have rules printed that will be given out(8pt or better,Etc). We're planting MOSSY OAK BIOLOGIC BLENDS as well as TECOMATE BLENDS again this deer season just in case your wondering about food plots. We have some tripods, some buddy ladder stands, Shooting houses,Etc and we do allow climbers. We are actively looking for two members for deer hunting, or if one person would like to assume both memberships and keep it less people hunting that would be fine with us. There are gorgeous places to hunt on this property and I know you would find it to be to your liking. The terrain is beautiful and has some views that few in the county have. We are family oriented and encourage a family experience. Your spouse and young school age kids hunt under you membership. 

DEER ONLY MEMBERSHIPS AVAILABLE @ $1650 (2 OPENINGS)
IF YOU'RE TRULY INTERESTED IN MAKING A COMMITMENT TO A SPECIAL OPPORTUNITY IN A GORGEOUS AND WELL KNOWN TROPHY REGION THAT HAS NEVER BEEN OFFERED THE OPPORTUNITY OF AN EXTENDED SEASON , GIVE ME A CALL AT 2514016572 President James 
Thank you and Godbless!

It's a Family style club (Father/Son/Uncle) looking for 2 or 1 person to assume both memberships.





















































A few photos....


























































































2514016572


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

*Hollingers creek*

Only 2 more spots available


----------



## bowhunter21

Looking for a florida club I live in milton just want a good place to take my family hunting and place I can now hunt I rifle hunt a little but true passion is bow hunting looking for next year hogs deer turkey looking to spend around 2500 a year


----------



## bowhunter21

*Looking for club in northwest florida*

Looking for a florida club I live in milton just want a good place to take my family hunting and place I can now hunt I rifle hunt a little but true passion is bow hunting looking for next year hogs deer turkey looking to spend around 2500 a year


----------



## Stickslinger

Any places in the walnut hill century area with a last minute spot open. Lost my access to the private land I was hunting due too owners selling.


----------



## marlin77

CHUMM BUCKET said:


> Only 2 more spots available



Still spots open for rest of deer/turkey season?


----------



## Franklin hunting club

FRANKLIN HUNTING CLUB*•We are in the extended hunting season & Feeding Zone•*2015-16 DEER SEASON $1400•23 member on 2700 Acres•Camp House in Coy Alabama and the Lease is in Vredenburgh Alabama Camp house is turn key ready!• Camp house heat and air, fully stocked ready to cook clean kitchen, 2 1/2 full baths, laundry room, Direct TV in TV room, Dining area, skinning shed, storage shed, extra frig , large freezer• 30 minutes from a Wal-Mart and 15 minutes from Camden to shop for whatever you need or eat at Gains Ridge for steak & seafood that is a hidden secret for some folks that never heard of it or ate there*www.wilcoxwebworks.com/gr/. or Southern Inn Motel*http://www.southerninn.net/*• Excellent deer processor 15 minutes from camp or lease property located in Beatrice or Camden• Year round camper hook ups with the full use of house as wellProperty• 2700 acres leased + A extra 1,786 acres of Forever Wild that we have back door access to the property with another extra 2,509 acres right down from that.• 43 + food plots (Red neck Version of Whitetail Institute products that we make up with Advantage Ladino clover / Crimson clover / Arrow leaf clover / Kale /Georgia Collards / Chicory / Winter wheat / Rye / Oats / Rape and Purple top Turnips planted on every food plot across the property )• 26 shooting houses on plots across properties• Climbers allowed*• Leaner and tripods where shooting houses are not located for the most part• Mostly 30 year old thinned pines with one small tract of thick planted pines*• Hardwoods, some rolling hills and 2 small Tract of 1 to 3 year old Planted pines• Some mature white, water, red and pin oak trees along creek*• Big creek run across the entire property• Bow and rifle hunting allowed• Good roads and trail system• Most plots easily accessible by truck but vehicles not allowed to drive to or near plots unless it is to recover a deer.Management• 7 years into management program*• 8 point or better outside the Ears• 3 bucks max per year per hunter• 2 or more does per year per member• High protein Spring / summer feeding program /43 Multiple mineral locations• No doe killing on our main food plots except bow season*• We have one tract of property set up for doe killing*$1400 per year for deer hunting rights$600 per person for turkey rights if wanted 4 to 5 person max. $660 for camp house: Call me for rules and application if you’re looking for a hunting club contact meat: [email protected] or https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=262218603802670


----------



## WinMagSpecial

Does anyone know of any clubs that have a free or reduced fee for hogs only? Willing to wait until deer season is over.

We have a few military guys here in Pensacola, mostly Seabees, who would like to hunt wild hogs, but don't know the area very well. It's a perennial problem, since we rotate every 2-3 years, it can be difficult to get to know the hunting in a new area.


----------



## HeavyD

Why not just hit up some of our public land options. Both escambia river wma and eglin afb both have excellent hog populations


----------



## sureicanfish

HeavyD said:


> Why not just hit up some of our public land options. Both escambia river wma and eglin afb both have excellent hog populations


but only during gun and small game seasons. hog is "open" year round but unless you have private land to hunt the pests, you're out of luck. crazy since they deem them such an invasive problem, they aught to open it up some more.


----------



## hurricanes1

Looking to join a club in La floresta or Molino next season. Need two spots one for me and one for my Grandpad


----------



## nathar

I'm looking for a club in NW Florida somewhere. I don't care about trophies too much. Just want to put some meat on the table. Florida legal or close to that is fine with me.


----------



## submariner

*lots of attention*



nathar said:


> I'm looking for a club in NW Florida somewhere. I don't care about trophies too much. Just want to put some meat on the table. Florida legal or close to that is fine with me.


"close"

I am sure that "close" in your post will generate a lot of responses !


----------



## nathar

submariner said:


> "close"
> 
> I am sure that "close" in your post will generate a lot of responses !


LOL. That's not what I meant. I meant _clubs rules_ that are the same as Florida law, or perhaps _slightly _more restrictive. I'm not looking for a trophy club where you can only shoot 8 pts or better, 5 years old minimum, 175 lbs or bigger, for example.

Is that more clear?

I obey Florida law and club rules. I don't steal. I pick up any trash I come across, I clear brush from common-use roads/trails without having to be asked, and I pay my dues in a timely manner.

Maybe that will generate a lot of responses.


----------



## Ray M

I'm looking for a club either in NW Florida or Alabama within an 1 hour and half of Pensacola for the 2015/16 season. Looking for a good place to take my son somewhere in the $1,500 range.


----------



## racer99

I am looking for a hunting club in north escambia or Santa Rosa counties. Looking for a club that is either 6 point or better even 8 point or better. I will work all club work days and I have a $2000 budget. Looking for a place for me and my fiancé to see deer and possibly kill a good buck.


----------



## submariner

*just joking*

Nathar : Didn't mean anything- just joking around. I know what you mean and agree. Hope you find a good club in Fl. I am also looking, but may go to Al.


nathar said:


> LOL. That's not what I meant. I meant _clubs rules_ that are the same as Florida law, or perhaps _slightly _more restrictive. I'm not looking for a trophy club where you can only shoot 8 pts or better, 5 years old minimum, 175 lbs or bigger, for example.
> 
> Is that more clear?
> 
> I obey Florida law and club rules. I don't steal. I pick up any trash I come across, I clear brush from common-use roads/trails without having to be asked, and I pay my dues in a timely manner.
> 
> Maybe that will generate a lot of responses.


----------



## Buckchaser

*Chapman hunting club*

Located in Brooklyn, Al about 30 minutes northeast of brewton. Currently accepting members for the 2015-16 season. 2700 acres with 24 food plots with shooting houses. With all memberships filled there is over 200 acres per member. It's a great club with a variety of terrain and timber. Dues are 1200 per year. Contact club president Stephen 850-359-0008 or myself Andrew 850-261-0240

A few me and my wife killed this year


----------



## Buckchaser

Chapman (I don't know why it posted upside down and I don't know how to fix it)


----------



## Buckchaser

Chapman hunting club


----------



## Buckchaser

Chapman hunting club pics


----------



## Raymondtw

Looking for a family friendly hunting club for hunting season Near Milton Florida for the 2015-2016 hunting season. Some where I would be able to take my 12 year old.


----------



## submariner

Looking for a club in Florida, within 2 hours of Pensacola. I'm not necessarily looking for a trophy club. want deer and hogs ed yusis 850 587 1039.


----------



## rnorton

Lookin for club to get in just for March and april to turkey hunt pm me if anyone knows of a club


----------



## JaxKat

*3 looking*

3 of us are looking for a new club to join. We were all in a club this year but the drama got way to high and now looking for family friendly place within 1-2 hours of Mobile. We all have kids that hunt and that is my primary reason for going. My 9 year old got his first this year and I never took my gun all season. 
$1200-$2000
Camper hook ups a plus
Prefer 6pt/8pt or better

Please PM me if you have anything available. The 3 of us are family and would like to come together so all the cousins could continue hunting together as they grow up. Kids age range from 9-14.

Thanks


----------



## POPX2

*Membership wanted*

Looking for a responsible club in north Santa Rosa/Escambia/Okaloosa county area for 2015 - 16 to take my son and make memories. Not interested in killing something for the sake of killing. I want to teach my son the responsibility of hunting and to respect the wildlife. 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## LoupGarou

I know it's early but thought someone knew they were getting out of a lease for next year. I have been browsing all the timber land sites etc with little luck until March or April I suppose. Anyway looking to lease 350-450 acres this year for around $7-$9 an acre in NW Florida, preferably within 1.5 hours from Breeze. If anyone knows of anyone leaving their lease or have any better ideas for me please give me a shout!

Mike
850-393-8605


----------



## submariner

*hunting season /club*

with the season over, are there any clubs looking for members???


submariner said:


> Looking for a club in Florida, within 2 hours of Pensacola. I'm not necessarily looking for a trophy club. want deer and hogs ed yusis 850 587 1039.


----------



## Payatot

*A few Hnting Club Websites*



submariner said:


> with the season over, are there any clubs looking for members???


Try these website and craiglist. The list are not completely updated on any of the sites, so a lot of emailing and calling has to be done. Good luck!

http://www.afoa.org/huntfee.htm

http://alabamahuntclubs.com/

http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=250


----------



## submariner

*thanks*

thanks for the help Looking at Chestnut ed 



Kennawayne said:


> Try these website and craiglist. The list are not completely updated on any of the sites, so a lot of emailing and calling has to be done. Good luck!
> 
> http://www.afoa.org/huntfee.htm
> 
> http://alabamahuntclubs.com/
> 
> http://www.huntclublisting.com/index.php?page=modules/search/detail&clubid=250


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*Hunting club openings*

I’m Showing the House and property for possible new memberships for the 2015-16 Deer season and a $200 refundable deposit check will be required that day if I’m going to hold you a spot. Meeting time will be 8:00am at 103 County Road 13 Coy AL 36435 Saturday February 28th if you’re interested in joining club. 
Let me know if you have any Questions….Cheers Bryan 850-712-4319
 *FRANKLIN HUNTING CLUB* 
*https://www.facebook.com/pages/Franklin-hunting-club/262218603802670*

•*We are in the extended hunting season that runs till February 10th *
•Camp House is located in Coy Alabama *103 County Rd 13 Coy AL, 36435* and *7 minutes* away the Hunting Lease is on *Fire Tower Rd Vredenburgh AL 36481*
*•* 2015-16 DEER SEASON $1400
*•*23 members on 2700 Acres
•Camp House in Coy Alabama and the Lease is in Vredenburgh Alabama
Camp house is turn key ready year round!
• Camp house heat and air, fully stocked ready to cook clean kitchen, 2 1/2 full baths, laundry room, Direct TV in TV room, Dining area, skinning shed, storage shed, extra frig , large freezer
• 30 minutes from a Wal-Mart and 15 minutes from Camden to shop for whatever you need or eat at Gains Ridge for steak & seafood that is a hidden secret for some folks that never heard of it or ate there www.wilcoxwebworks.com/gr/. or Southern Inn Motel http://www.southerninn.net/ 
• Excellent deer processor 15 minutes from camp or lease property located in Beatrice or Camden
• Year round camper hook ups with the full use of house 
Property
• 2700 acres leased + A extra 1,786 acres of Forever Wild that we have back door access to the property with another extra 2,509 acres right down from that.
• 43 + food plots (Red neck Version of Whitetail Institute products that we make up with Advantage Ladino clover / Crimson clover / Arrow leaf clover / Kale /Georgia Collards / Chicory / Winter wheat / Rye / Oats / Rape and Purple top Turnips planted on every food plot across the property )
• 26 shooting houses on plots across properties
• Climbers allowed 
• Leaner and tripods where shooting houses are not located for the most part
• Mostly 30 year old thinned pines with one small tract of thick planted pines 
• Hardwoods, some rolling hills and 2 small Tract of 1 to 3 year old Planted pines
• Some mature white, water, red and pin oak trees along creek 
• Big creek run across the entire property
• Bow and rifle hunting allowed
• Good roads and side trail system
• Most plots easily accessible by truck but vehicles not allowed to drive to or near plots unless it is to recover a deer.

Management
• 7 years into management program 
• 8 point or better 
• 3 bucks max per year per hunter
• 2 does per year per membership. Subject to change each year. 
• High protein Spring / summer feeding program
• 4 - Club feeding stations
• 43 Multiple mineral locations
• No doe killing on our main food plots except bow season 
• We have one tract of property set up for doe killing 
$1400 per year for deer hunting rights
$600 per person for turkey rights when available 4 to 5 person max
$660 for camp house everything is covered. 
Deer hunting club: Call me for rules and application if you’re looking for a hunting club. Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 or Email me [email protected]


*…………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………….*

*How the payment Process works See below:*
Money due Dates this year to help everyone’s check book
Membership Deposit $200
4-15-15 Non-refundable Membership dues $600
6-15-15 Non-refundable Membership dues $600
8-1-15 Non-refundable Camp house dues $660

*Work days*
*Work Days:* There is a minimum of 6 work days per year*. *The major work days when the most participation is required will be announced at least 2 weeks prior. The typical work weekends (6 days) are the Spring plant for summer plots and Fall preparation and plant for fall plots. The scope of work will be set by board members to accomplish the set goals of each work day. There will be makeup work day jobs that can be accomplished by a single member for members unable to make the scheduled work days. Work day task include applying fertilizer to the food plots in mid-Dec. If you miss the scheduled work days, helping with the fertilizer and trimming brush from the roads is just one way of avoiding work day fines and helping the club.

February 28th & March 1st - Showing the property for membership replacements / Club Meeting / fix it / build it / cleanup /put out salt blocks & cow minerals / lime all food plots if plots are not too wet?
*Summer plots:*
April 11th 12th - Spray ‘only’ the food plots that we plan to grow iron clay peas on.
May 9th 10th - Planting summer Iron clay peas
*Fall plots:*
August : 1st 2nd - Spray food plots / limbing plots and roads / repairs / build it / cleanup / etc.
August : 29th 30th - Bush Hogging / limbing plots and roads / repairs / build it / cleanup / etc.


----------



## lees way2

*Hunting Club Spots*

I have 975 acres 13 miles north of Flomation off 113. Looking for 2 or 3 members for 2015/2016. 14 plots w/ huts, sign in sign out board. Spots for campers no water or elec. We get a porta john each season. Skinnin rack and covered cooking area. We do Alabama legal. You have your pick of spots to sign out.or put your stands where you want. 1200.00 if interested Pm or Px me. Thanks Tommy 850-485-7456


----------



## Dt84

Lookin for a hunting club or lease around Atmore, Al or within 30 mins.


----------



## Famine

*Looking for land to lease for campsite, Walnut Hill, Fl*

Closed - problem solved.


----------



## Rhino

*Conecuh County Hunting Club*

We are looking for one or two more like minded members for a total of 5 members on 670 acres. We are located off Samford road which is off Highway 31 headed toward Mckenzie. The large creek that crosses 31 right before samford road is the south border of our lease. One of the 3 members in the club mostly turkey hunts. The land consists of thinned mature pines, large clear cut, and lots of hardwoods along the creek bottoms with many elevation changes. Piney woods creek borders the south of the lease with 3 branches that drain into it and run throughout the property. Good road system with 6 gates for access to the food plots and fishing areas along piney woods creek. We leased the property the last 30 days of the 2013-2014 season and killed a 185 lb 7 point and 180 pound 8 point. This year we secured the property for the next 3 years. 2014-2015 season we killed 4 bucks 6 point, 2 8 points, and a half rack 190 pound 5 point. We shoot mature bucks with one choice buck per year per membership. We have a map that we sign out areas on a first come first serve basis. One member bought a 1 acre lot on the sepulga river 2 miles from the lease where he keeps his camper. There is one camper spot with power and water available and room to put at least one more. There is a small boat launch at the end of the road for the sepulga river if you are into river fishing or canoeing/kayaking. This is a start up club and we are looking for one or two like minded members who want to work hard and create something special. With 5 members the dues would be $1200 for the lease and insurance. We would split the other costs evenly as they come. I will be up this weekend and can be available most weekends to show the property. Thanks for your interest and have a great day!


----------



## outdooraddict

looking for a lease within 2 hours of Destin

I joined my first lease last year. Great management, nice bucks. It's a great place but they killed all the hogs off, They don't allow duck hunting in any of the ponds and now they just decided to not allow fishing in the stocked lake. I've been in trouble for hunting too far away from my wife, If you shoot a doe that turns out to be a button they fine you no matter if it is technically an un-antlered deer or not. 

I just figure if I'm going to pay 2k per year maybe I could look around for some place that had EVERYTHING. There just wasn't enough to shoot at last year. The does didn't come into the plots because of the heavy acorn crop. I probably sat 25 times without seeing anything. Would be nice to be able to go blast some ducks in the morning or a hog that may walk through.


----------



## Payatot

Contact Pine Ridge Hunting Club, they may have a few spots left. I am going to look on Sunday myself. https://www.facebook.com/PineRidgeHuntingCampTroyAL


----------



## pcola4

I'm not a member of facebook and don't want to be. Any contact infor for Pine Ridge Hunting camp? I would love to check it out.


----------



## Famine

From Pine Ridge Facebook

the dues are $2,000.00. This includes deer and turkey. We have a wonderful club. Feel free to call us at 3344823532


----------



## Katatonic

Katatonic said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/
> 
> Need a couple more if anyone is interested.


Looking for a few members for the 2015 -2016, currently have 3 openings if your interest shoot me a PM or call me at 228-348-0608. Information is contained in the attached link.

$2500 Walnut Hill, La Foresta property.


----------



## wolfee

looking for hunting club in north santa rosa. thanks


----------



## foster6234

*Hog hunting*

My name is Corbin Foster, I am active duty military and I am currently going through training here in Pensacola. I am looking for somewhere I can have access to hog hunt until Sept 15'. I am willing to pay a reasonable price. I have hunted my entire life and I will respect the land and the game. Willing to travel a hour or two. Please call, 704-692-6234... Thank You!!


----------



## Bullshark

I'm looking for a club within 1.5 hours of Santa Rosa Beach. I'm looking for a qdma still hunt club I can take my boy to. Less members more acres. I'm up here this week and moving back up in July. Finally! I would like to pay less than $2500. If anyone knows of property for lease i would be interested in that as are a few guy's I work with.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Bullshark said:


> I'm looking for a club within 1.5 hours of Santa Rosa Beach. I'm looking for a qdma still hunt club I can take my boy to. Less members more acres. I'm up here this week and moving back up in July. Finally! I would like to pay less than $2500. If anyone knows of property for lease i would be interested in that as are a few guy's I work with.


Sent you a PM. Hit me up when you get back to the area.


----------



## Bullshark

Got it. Thanks! land seems a little harder to find this time around....


----------



## Telum Pisces

Bullshark said:


> Got it. Thanks! land seems a little harder to find this time around....


Open spots and leases usually open around may or June when member dues are up to be paid. If a club constantly has a few openings every year, there's usually a reason. I'm on the waiting list for one that never has had to advertise and I've been on the list a while.


----------



## RunningDeer

*Please Contact Me*



RobertD said:


> I am pondering a lease outside Selmalia AL (Dallas County), not prairie dirt but about 1/2 mile from the river. This will be a SERIOUS trophy only club. No Uh-Oh's, no kids first deer, no wife/girlfriends first deer, none of that. Mature 4.5 or older that WILL BE shoulder mounted only deer. No guests first week or last two weeks (and extremely limited between). Two bucks per membership and all does to be killed off plots during December.
> 
> I am well aware this is not standard practice among clubs down here, but this is very good property and a managed deer herd. 1300 acres and a 4bedroom house. Lease is $15k per year, so I'm thinking 6-7 people at $2500 plus splitting house and planting costs. All plots will be planted in oats, wheat, clover, rape, turnips, etc. and will have a box and a two man ladder (for different wind directions). There will be one (and ONLY one) local member (somebody's gotta go by and check that the water heater hasn't exploded, etc every week or so).
> 
> Members will have year around use of the property for camping, light ATV riding, fishing trips, etc. There will be VERY limited family memberships available. I've been in clubs where a guy had two or three hunting age children as well as a wife and they all hunted separate, and in my opinion he got a whole lot more value fromo his membership than a single man. There will also be NO retired members, in order to be more equitable to the members who can only hunt the weekends.
> 
> Obviously this is not a freezer filler club, but one where someone with trigger restraint can have a chance at harvesting the bucks he lets walk, as presumably everybody else in the club will be too. If I get it I will start a thread on it and take PM's then.


If anyone knows of any leases or clubs in Dallas County, I'd appreciate a heads up. I'm currently looking. Thanks.


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club is in both Lowndes and Crenshaw counties. We have two openings if interested. https://www.facebook.com/groups/tricountyhuntingclub/


----------



## Telum Pisces

OK, my waiting list membership continues for another year on a club that I am trying to get into. I wish they would go ahead and get rid of someone already so that I can join. But none the less, I went last year without a lease/club to take my children hunting. 

I am wanting to join a family friendly club within about 1.5 hrs or Navarre, FL. I'm OK with assigned sections. And I am OK with sign in and sign out type deals too. I love being out in the woods whether that is to work or hunt. I'll spend more days out there working probably than hunting. Just that type of person. 

But if there's a bunch of people that like to set rules and not have all the other members follow them, then that's not a club for me. I also do not want a club that assigns new members the crap clear cut spot. Just looking for a decent place to take my children. I'll probably hunt BW myself mostly. But it's hard to take the kids there.

So let me know if any spots are open for the 2015-2016 season.


----------



## Telum Pisces

Scratch that. Just joined a club. We'll see how it pans out.


----------



## hurricanes1

Still looking for a club in Escambia county Fl. I'm on the waiting list for one but they may not have a opening this year.


----------



## nathar

Telum Pisces said:


> Scratch that. Just joined a club. We'll see how it pans out.


I hope it isn't located adjacent to and north of the McDavid sawmill.


----------



## realstreet

I'm looking for a club in northwest Florida. It would be myself and my 15 yo son I've been hunting since I was 10 I'm 48 now my son will be with me for awhile trying to get his first deer we were in a club last year and had issues with a member so my son didn't have a chance. I'd like a place with camp and river or creek family friendly. Please let me know if anyone has something close to that in the Escambia,Santa Rosa area. I might look at Alabama. Thx


----------



## Dt84

Beware if you join L.A. Sportsman hunting club in Atmore off Bellfork road. Great club 6 point or better for 6 years now. See a lot of deer and turkey. But, it's the "if you hunt and kill good bucks", YOUR OUTTA THERE! Joined last year killed a couple bucks and some does. Come time to pay back up and they say I'm no longer welcomed with no explanation why, I have been in clubs like this and know how it works. It's simple most clubs are full of jealous folks. Just a bunch of butthurt crybabies running the club. I advise if you do join and kill deer don't record them in the the kill book. If so you'll be kicked out.


----------



## Telum Pisces

nathar said:


> I hope it isn't located adjacent to and north of the McDavid sawmill.


Funny but nope. Actually had them show me around till I figured out which club they were. That place is complete garbage. You can't scratch your own butt without them kicking you out of there. So many rules that are written and not written, I don't know how anyone doesn't break a rule there. I know you don't want to call them out, but I will. 8 point hunting club there should be avoided. They have an ad out on Craigslist right now. Guy tried the old salesman trick on me. If you don't pay now, these spots will be gone!!! Biggest crock of crap I've ever heard. It's too bad because they seem to have some good land. But the people can make that land pure crap and no fun at all. 

I joined what seems to be a promising club in Alabama. The dues and the Alabama license are cheaper than my last Florida club. And a lot more is included.


----------



## nathar

Telum Pisces said:


> Funny but nope. Actually had them show me around till I figured out which club they were. That place is complete garbage. You can't scratch your own butt without them kicking you out of there. So many rules that are written and not written, I don't know how anyone doesn't break a rule there. I know you don't want to call them out, but I will. 8 point hunting club there should be avoided. They have an ad out on Craigslist right now. Guy tried the old salesman trick on me. If you don't pay now, these spots will be gone!!! Biggest crock of crap I've ever heard. It's too bad because they seem to have some good land. But the people can make that land pure crap and no fun at all.
> 
> I joined what seems to be a promising club in Alabama. The dues and the Alabama license are cheaper than my last Florida club. And a lot more is included.


Yep. 8 Points Hunting Club, now that it's out there. The new guys get to choose from three or four plots on the south side of the land, west of the rail road tracks. You won't see anything other than spotted fawn and button bucks. You may get a doe. I sat out there seven different times during doe-week year before last and didn't see a single doe. The best buck I ever saw was a 6 pointer on two occasions in two years. Can't shoot it though.

There used to be a good hog population across the property, but one of the old-timers put up three corn feeders, ran them full time, and attracted over 40 hogs to his plot...which meant that there were no hogs anywhere else. Yeah, he was bragging about it at the annual club meeting. I was pissed because I hadn't seen a single hog, day or night, on my plot.

That was the last straw as far as me being an eager, helpful, smiling new member. :thumbdown:


----------



## GatorTrout

*Clear Creek CL hunting club*

Any feedback on the Clear Creek Hunting Club? The one listed on CL in Berrydale, FL. Looking for a club in NW FL. thanks, john


----------



## outdooraddict

Looking for a club within 1.5hrs of Destin. Just found out I will not be "invited" back to my lease because I hunted turkey too many days as a new member this past season. Regarless of the fact that I didn't get a turkey, the old guys are jealous and want me out! AND they charged me a $400 new initiation last year so it was supposed to be cheaper for me this year! I'm so mad! What is wrong with people. Anyway - I need 5-7 deer a year for the freezer so a 2 doe minimum will not cut it. 6pt or better would be nice. Would love it if there were turkey and if there were hogs i could set traps for year round. Wife is pregnant so i will not even be able to hunt the first part of the season.


----------



## nathar

outdooraddict said:


> Looking for a club within 1.5hrs of Destin. Just found out I will not be "invited" back to my lease because I hunted turkey too many days as a new member this past season. Regarless of the fact that I didn't get a turkey, the old guys are jealous and want me out! AND they charged me a $400 new initiation last year so it was supposed to be cheaper for me this year! I'm so mad! What is wrong with people. Anyway - I need 5-7 deer a year for the freezer so a 2 doe minimum will not cut it. 6pt or better would be nice. Would love it if there were turkey and if there were hogs i could set traps for year round. Wife is pregnant so i will not even be able to hunt the first part of the season.


I got kicked out of my hunting club--mid season--for posting a critique of its rules and culture. _I_ am presumably anonymous, known only as Nathar unless you know me personally. The name of the hunting club also remained anonymous in this post. But supposedly the State Forester trolls these sites and likes to stir up trouble, and he called around trying to figure out what hunting club I was talking about. The geniuses who don't even have email figured it out because my handle is Nathar, and my real name is Nathan.

So, the club is 8 Points Hunting Club located near McDavid, FL. It is located north of and adjacent to the McDavid sawmill. If you are an old timer, you'll have a plot east of the railroad tracks with oodles of 8 point bucks in velvet on your game camera pictures. If you're a newbie, you'll have a plot on the south side of the property, west of the railroad tracks, and all you'll see is button bucks and spotted fawns, but all the old timers will swear that your plot is one of the best, and they were trying to get that same plot for their nephew but you beat them to it.

I do not recommend 8 Points Hunting Club. The new members are there only to subsidize the old timers, who think that letting an 8 point buck "walk" is as close to the sweet _baby _Jesus, laying there all cute a cuddly, as we mere mortal humans will come, and shooting a "club legal" buck is akin to putting a cross in urine.


----------



## pcola4

That club already h as a bad reputation. Don't feel bad about letting everyone know about it. Maybe save someone headaches.


----------



## Payatot

Sent you a PM, we have two openings in Tricounty Hunting Club.


----------



## Harry Tang

is any one know a hunting club in fort deposit Alabama need member
Thank you


----------



## pcola4

Payatot said:


> Sent you a PM, we have two openings in Tricounty Hunting Club.


pm sent


----------



## Best Defense

*Looking for club*

My wife and I are wanting to join a club in Escambia or Santa Rosa possibly western Okaloosa counties. We are in our 50's and are responsible and environmentally respectful. Please PM me with Club info.

Thanks,

Spike


----------



## wildwally

*hunting lease needed*

I am veteran and retired DOD, I am looking to find or share a nice hunting lease within a reasonable distance from Gulf Breeze, Navarre area. I can also do manual labor if needed. I consider myself ethical and responsible.
pm me for phone # and contact info
Thanks 
Wally
It not always about what you can harvest, but the enjoyment of the peace and quiet nature offers itself.:thumbsup:


----------



## dabutcher

*Hunting Club in Escambia County Alabama*

My Father-in-Law's hunting club is seeking 2 new members. The club is located south of Brewton in the community of Roberts, Alabama.



1000 Acres (Deer and Turkey)
12 food plots with a shooting house on each plot
Camphouse that has heat and AC
Harvest rules are the same as Alabama harvest rules
Family friendly club
Dues: $1550 per year
One hour drive from Pensacola
For questions or additional information please contact Mike at 982-6659 or Don at 261-4217.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

Bluff hunting club. Fayette and Lamar County, AL. 10,000 acres. Full membership is 45 people. $2500 per membership. Kids up to 18 can hunt under a parents membership, but no "family" memberships. No sharing one membership with half the county. Need 2-3 members. Has a very nice camp house for use during hunting season (not out of season). Buck criteria is 4 year old or older, no minimum on number of does but they can not be shot off a greenfield during rifle season. (There are about 10 "doe fields", where does can be shot with a rifle, the rest are off limits.) Kill 1-2 140-160" bucks per year, and 10 or so 120-130" bucks per year. And about that many crappy old bucks that won't score 120" but are still old deer. And about 5 "oops" deer. If interested shoot me a pm.


----------



## SnapperSlapper

I've been in the club above for 4 years. I've never killed the most or the biggest. But I have killed several and it is the best big buck club I've been in. If you want to shoot the first 8 point you see, it isn't for you. But if you want a chance at a 140" (or bigger) free range alabama deer it may be. The pics are from the last 4 years at bluff.


----------



## mrmojo2136

Looking for a club around Pensacola. Willing to work and plant and whatever needs doing. It'll be just me. I can go into AL also from the brewton area. Please pm me with info and my contact info. Thanks in advance. 
Mojo (Andy)


----------



## Best Defense

Mr. Mojo,

Just checking to see if you got my PM ?

Spike


----------



## Detroitmuscle07

I am looking to join a club in the pensacola/milton/blackwater area. My main interest would be a club with good turkey hunting and perhaps some hogs. Im not too interested in deer. Thanks!


----------



## The Mayor

I have 380 ac available for lease in Wilcox County.....10 plots......7 shooting houses.....gated and locked.....private timber, not planted pines....No turkey rights....$4,500....messenger or text me if interested 525-3251.....please share


----------



## lipsonaj

Recently retired Marine who just moved back to area after being gone 22 years. Looking for a place to still hunt (mostly bow) with turkey as well. I have three sons and would love a family/kid family situation. Really want to get them out there in the woods more. Not afraid of work and willing to travel within a couple hours. Thanks in advance


----------



## bobinbusan

lipsonaj said:


> Recently retired Marine who just moved back to area after being gone 22 years. Looking for a place to still hunt (mostly bow) with turkey as well. I have three sons and would love a family/kid family situation. Really want to get them out there in the woods more. Not afraid of work and willing to travel within a couple hours. Thanks in advance


 Sent you contact information, did you get it?:whistling:


----------



## lipsonaj

bobinbusan said:


> Sent you contact information, did you get it?:whistling:


Yes sir I got it. Thank you!


----------



## kdawg.84

*Dog hunting club.*

Delete


----------



## B-4 Reel

*Youth Hunting*

Looking for a club that I can take my 12 year old to. I love to hunt but have been passing the torch to my son. He is always asking when we are going hunting again and would love to find a place to take him. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bman53

*ISO Trophy Club in Alabama*

I'm looking for a trophy managed (qdma) club in South Alabama. Preferably anywhere south of Linden, West of I65. Marengo county, Wilcox county, Butler, choctaw county, Dallas County, Clark county, Miller's Ferry...ect. 8pt or better with a camp house or lodge on the property. $2500 or less in dues. Plants year round and good member to acre ratio. I don't mind being put on a waiting list for a good club. Please PM me with any info on any clubs that may fit my preferences. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs

Starting to entertain the thought of joining a club/lease. Was wondering if there are any archery only ones out there.


----------



## Pomps'n'Pigs

Interested in a club/lease in the north end of Escambia County fl. or close proximity. Looking for somewhere that has a hog population but most of all family friendly as I have a 9 year old that is now showing interest and will be tagging along.


----------



## dave

*D & D Hunting Club*

Looking for 4 members for our lease in Lowndes county Alabama. We have 1660 acres consisting of planted pines , Clear cuts and SMZ's. Membership is $ 2500. Call 850-449-0372 if your interested. I have this years pictures if your interested.


----------



## Payatot

Our Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has two single hunter memberships open due to medical and work related issues. We are already into the work days but would like to complete our memberships before the season begins, if possible.
2500 acres, club house, six point or better (mature bucks), no doe limit within reason, 28 food plots, shooting houses, power line runs the length of the property, area sign-in/out (not specific stand) and no trucks on the lease during the season (ATV/UTVs only).
$1575 a year includes all hunting right (yes turkey too) and the club house with bunk beds, running cold and hot water, kitchen and two bath rooms.

PM me if interested. Single hunter memberships only.


----------



## Bullshark

I'm looking for either a piece of land or a really nice established QDMA still hunt club for next year. With the bears on the property that I lease now this season is already a bust. I'm looking for somewhere my son can pop a doe that is managed well. Family friendly but a beer or 2 at the club house after the hunt isn't a ticket right to hell. As little drama as possible and I'm not looking to pay the lease for a group of guys who pay less. It's crazy to me that I have to put that in writing... My budget is under $3000+/-


----------



## MikeH

What area are you looking in?


----------



## Bullshark

It depends on if there is a clubhouse. Within 1.5 hours of Freeport / Defuniak if no club house is available


----------



## JoeDaddy

*Looking for Hunting Club*

Im looking for a hunting club in the Escambia/Santa Rosa County are. Bow Hunter friendly. Able to shoot a couple of Does to fill Freezer. Might be willing to pay for the rest of this season. Would like to find something under $1000.


----------



## outdooraddict

*5 guys Looking for Hog rights or per kill fee?*

We hunt Bama and Florida but are looking to pay if we have to for hog hunting / trapping rights or per kill fee. There are about 5 of us looking into driving to Texas or Central FLorida but I know there has got to be somebody around here that wants a few hogs gone. PM me


----------



## Vmason

Looking for a club preferably in Florida. I'd like a club that's managed to a point but utalizes a sign out style hunt. I don't want to be stuck in one spot all year. Id like to stay under 1200 if possible. I'm an older responsible hunter and I don't leave anything in the woods but boot prints


----------



## Stickslinger

Looking for hunting club in escambia county signup style or Given area. No single plot clubs.


----------



## nathar

Stay away from the one just north of the McDavid sawmill. New members will get stuck on a lousy plot with nothing but spotted fawns and button bucks on it, but every old timer will swear he was trying to get that very same spot for his nephew but you beat him to it.

If you do happen to shoot a club legal buck, they'll get mad at you and probably berate you at the next club meeting. You may find yourself witnessing an argument between the club president and a member over the issue and wondering what good are club rules if they're going to give you a buttload of grief if you follow them.

If you misjudge an 8-pointer by 1/2" on the inside spread from 100 yards, they'll take your $150 fine, act like everythings alright, then kick you out of the club at the end of the season (one of the board members probably wanted that spot :whistling. 

If you're satisfied with just getting hogs, you'll be disappointed, too. You'll hear one of the old timers bragging about the 45 hogs--which represents all the hogs on the club property--on his plot because he has three corn feeders running 24/7 and dumps truckloads of sweet 'taters on his plot, too.

Avoid this one like the plague.


----------



## Stickslinger

nathar said:


> Stay away from the one just north of the McDavid sawmill. New members will get stuck on a lousy plot with nothing but spotted fawns and button bucks on it, but every old timer will swear he was trying to get that very same spot for his nephew but you beat him to it.
> 
> If you do happen to shoot a club legal buck, they'll get mad at you and probably berate you at the next club meeting. You may find yourself witnessing an argument between the club president and a member over the issue and wondering what good are club rules if they're going to give you a buttload of grief if you follow them.
> 
> If you misjudge an 8-pointer by 1/2" on the inside spread from 100 yards, they'll take your $150 fine, act like everythings alright, then kick you out of the club at the end of the season (one of the board members probably wanted that spot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> If you're satisfied with just getting hogs, you'll be disappointed, too. You'll hear one of the old timers bragging about the 45 hogs--which represents all the hogs on the club property--on his plot because he has three corn feeders running 24/7 and dumps truckloads of sweet 'taters on his plot, too.
> 
> Avoid this one like the plague.


Yeah I've heard nothing but bad things about that club. I'm pretty sure a guy I worked with brother was in that one and he messed up and told some guys he got some pictures of a 8 point and next thing he knew he got moved spots.


----------



## JoeDaddy

Does anyone have contact information for the club on Quintette road I think its south of quintet road to the east of the shooting range


----------



## Dagwood

PM PensacolaEd on here.


----------



## Brandon_SPC

Katatonic said:


> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/looking-members-2013-2014-season-148643/
> 
> Need a couple more if anyone is interested.


Sent an email very interested in joining this club!


----------



## [email protected]

Looking for club/lease for 2016-2017 season 

A buddy and I are looking for a club/lease. It just being the two of us at the moment we don't need much for a lease and our pockets aren't that deep for anything real big anyway but 80+ acres would be nice. Willing to entertain any offers. If there is something bigger out there we might bring a few people in with us so please feel free to send any lease offers my way. 

We would be looking for something in about an hour or so from crestview, Fl. or closer.


----------



## Bigcountry52

I'm looking for a good family oriented hunting club in Brewton, AL for the 2016-17 season,I have an 8 & 10 yo and the club i'm in we don't see a lot of deer and they are getting bored with it.any info would be appreciated


----------



## NITRO80

*Clubs looking for member*

You could also look at another post in here about finding your own property leased from one of the many timber company's in the area.


----------



## uscmas412

Is it typical for the lease management companies to not prorate fees for the current year? I just inquired about a property and was told they were still seeking the full rate; the new term starts April 1.


----------



## Reel hard

reel trouble said:


> I have a well managed club in Monroe County al. About an hour north of mobile. We have been managed for years for 8 pt outside the ears or better. We have 2200 acres and have 15 members max. Dues next year will be 1500$. We have a camp with all the fixings. Hot shower satellite tv etc. we have a 25 acre stocked lake that's included in the membership. We kill about 15 bucks a year on average. We have killed 4 in the last week. All stalk hunting. I don't know how many members we will need but usually 2 per year. Can text some pics of recent deer killed if you want. About 30 plots with houses. All terrain and tree sizes. Usually see 10 deer in patches per sitting. Family friendly but will have a drink in the evenings.



Any openings for the 2016-2017 season? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WV Boy

Looking to do some damage to the coyote population. If there are any clubs within about an hour and a half drive of Crestview I'd be interested.

Thanks


----------



## Straight Shot

Looking to join a new club for the 2016-2017 season, I'm primarily after ducks. Had a pretty good setup in MS, but due to lack of people with the funds to operate it it fell through this year. Looking for something within a 1.5 - 2 hr drive from Pensacola, possibly a little longer if there is lodging, (not looking to go to AR or N. LA every weekend). Price is negotiable, not looking for really anything else besides ducks. Don't want something with one pond and 25 guys on it. Another option is, If you have some private land and are willing to let me lease or hunt on, I am willing to possibly trade some trips to our farms in IL if the deal makes sense. Shoot me a PM and let me know what you have!

-EM


----------



## countryhick

I'm looking for a club to get in next year and hopefully stay in for a long time. I already have 2 small tracts where I can kill some does, but pretty rare to see decent bucks even on camera. I would prefer something within 30 minutes or so from Monroeville. Good deer management for mature bucks. I have a tractor and don't mind working. Budget is about $1500. Camphouse or camper spots a plus. Can provide references from previous clubs if needed.


----------



## verticalweld

I'm looking for a club in between Baldwin and Lowndes counties. 80 to 100 acre per member tract. Six to eight point / 4 year older requirements. Not big meat hunter but do believe in doe management. Like a property that I can scout and hang stands in different areas. I am a bow and gun hunter but perfer the bow. Do have equipment and knowledge for working food plots. Price range between $1000-$1500/year. Have camper if spots available. Not always on site but can contact at [email protected]. 
Thanks.


----------



## verticalweld

Very interested in your post. Would like to talk to you if you have openings for 2016/17 season. Please contact at [email protected]


----------



## jgator286

Looking for hunting club in Florida preferably due to in state license. I live in pace and would want something thats within an hour drive so im not away from the wife and kid so much. Ive seen what looks to be clubs on quintette, and chumuckla highway which would be ideal. Also if anyone knows of a small lease maybe by a farmer or private land owner I would be interested in that as well. I currently have a club outside of Andalusia with some friends but would like to be able to hunt closer to home as well.


----------



## bchadcherry

Looking for some options. Alabama lifetime license here, just don't want a 2 hour drive from Pensacola. Closer to Pensacola the better tho!


----------



## Jason

verticalweld said:


> Very interested in your post. Would like to talk to you if you have openings for 2016/17 season. Please contact at [email protected]


You may want to be post specific.....whoever you are responding to just click the quote in the bottom right of the post so that member will know you are speaking to him/her.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rss1078

Hey buddy, I think we are gonna have a couple openings in Flomaton. Is this Ryan?


----------



## Dt84

Rss1078, I am interested in some info. Could you please Pm me? 
Thanks: David


----------



## NorthFLHunter

Looking to either join a club or lease a small tract under 250 acres. Responsible educated family man. Can be reached at 8506120742. Mainly interested in Whitetail and hog.


----------



## Bullshark

My post got buried. I'm looking for a QDMA club for next year within 2 hours of Freeport. Something I can bring my 7yr old to yet hunts mature deer. I will go farther than 2 hours if the club has a club house to sleep in.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

Does anyone have info on clubs off quintette or in chumuckla or even up atmore road. Looking to get into a club this coming season. I have a tractor disk bush hog. Family friendly. Alabama isn't out of the question. Any info is appreciated


----------



## PensacolaEd

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Does anyone have info on clubs off quintette or in chumuckla or even up atmore road. Looking to get into a club this coming season. I have a tractor disk bush hog. Family friendly. Alabama isn't out of the question. Any info is appreciated


 BHSS - I'm the treasurer of the Rocky branch Hunt club, off of Rocky Branch Road (which is off of Quintette right before you cross over the Escambia River. We have a Waiting List, I think there are 7-8 names on it. If you want, I can put your name on the list. If you're interested, PM me your full name and phone number,

Ed


----------



## auburn17

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Does anyone have info on clubs off quintette or in chumuckla or even up atmore road. Looking to get into a club this coming season. I have a tractor disk bush hog. Family friendly. Alabama isn't out of the question. Any info is appreciated


 There are several clubs on Atmore cutoff, one of which I joined this year. I cant speak for all of them, but the one I joined is NOT what you would expect for the area. Way less deer seen than anywhere else I have been in the Molino/Walnut Hill area.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft

auburn17 said:


> There are several clubs on Atmore cutoff, one of which I joined this year. I cant speak for all of them, but the one I joined is NOT what you would expect for the area. Way less deer seen than anywhere else I have been in the Molino/Walnut Hill area.


Do you plan on rejoining the club, do you know of any contacts on the other clubs. I was wondering about those clubs cause they would be convenient since I'm in molino.


----------



## hurricanes1

Looking for two spots for a Lafloresta club, if y'all know any that may need members or to get on a waiting list, please pm me. Thanks


----------



## Bigcountry52

Any clubs around Brewton, Al looking for members for 2016-17?


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*4 spots available in Wilcox/Monroe county*

We have 4 spots available 
March 5th & 6th 
Meet at camp house --8:00am or call for different time.
Address: 103 County Rd 13 Coy AL 36435

*Now Accepting all Major Credit cards*
*•* 2016-17 DEER SEASON $1400
*•*18 member on 2700 Acres 
•Camp House in Coy AL and the Lease is in Vredenburgh AL - 7min drive from camp to the Lease.
• Camp house heat and air, fully stocked ready to cook clean kitchen, 2 1/2 full baths, laundry room, Direct TV in TV room, Dining area, skinning shed, storage shed, extra frig , large freezer
• Year round camper hook ups with full use of house during season
• 2700 acres leased + A extra 1,786 acres of Forever Wild that we have back door access to the property with another extra 2,509 acres right down from that.
• 46 + food plots 
Management
• 8 years into management program 
• 8 point or better with new cull rules pending meeting
• 3 club legal bucks 5 max per year per membership including cull bucks
• 46 does per year first come first serve
• No doe killing on food plots except bow hunters and kids 
$1400 per year for deer hunting rights
$660 Turkey spots 5 to 6 person max but must be a club member and wait on spot if none available but 4 spots are available for next spring.
$660 for camp house or RV/camper hook ups – “5” RV/camper hook ups available for 2016-17 deer season

Deer hunting club: Call me for rules and application if you’re looking for a hunting club. Bryan Griffin 850-712-4319 or Email me [email protected]
*Now Accepting all Major Credit cards*


----------



## naclh2oDave

Looking for a Florida club with pigs (maybe some deer and turkey too), within an hour of Pensacola. I'd like to start hunting ASAP. LMK what you have. Thanks.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

*2,156 Acre Turkey lease coming available*

There's a 2,156 Acre Turkey lease coming available in Monroe county area for 2017 season if interested. M me only for details and contact person info if your really interested and actually could afford it!


----------



## Bryson13

Anyone know who runs Creekwood Hunting Club in Chumuckla?


----------



## auburn17

Bryson13 said:


> Anyone know who runs Creekwood Hunting Club in Chumuckla?


 Danny Webb that owns Webb Electric on 9 mile road.


----------



## JIG HUNTER

Evergreen hunting club 
1200acres with the supulga river running through it. Only shooting mature deer. No more than 6 members at $1600 each.


----------



## Best Defense

*Clear Creek Hunting Club*

Are there any members or former members of Clear Creek Hunting Club in Chumuckla ?

All reports welcome (good or bad)

Thanks,
Spike


----------



## auburn17

Best Defense said:


> Are there any members or former members of Clear Creek Hunting Club in Chumuckla ?
> 
> All reports welcome (good or bad)
> 
> Thanks,
> Spike


I was in it for about 8 years. Send a PM for anything you want to know


----------



## lees way2

*Looking for 2 Members*

I know its getting late, but looking for 2 to fill the club. 13 mile marker on hwy 113 N of Flomation 1500 acres 11 members. 1200.00 due 06/06/16. Al legal,no does on plots,no guests first 2 weeks or after Jan 1,Member ship is for you and your other half, and your kids under 18,Guest get 5 trips,and the most important thing is DONT BE A A==. We have a camping area and we get a porta john each year water from a tank and genni for lights. Pm or Px me. Thanks Tommy 850-485-7456


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> I know its getting late, but looking for 2 to fill the club. 13 mile marker on hwy 113 N of Flomation 1500 acres 11 members. 1200.00 due 06/06/16. Al legal,no does on plots,no guests first 2 weeks or after Jan 1,Member ship is for you and your other half, and your kids under 18,Guest get 5 trips,and the most important thing is DONT BE A A==. We have a camping area and we get a porta john each year water from a tank and genni for lights. Pm or Px me. Thanks Tommy 850-485-7456


Any body thinking about it call me for more info if needed. Tommy 485-7456


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> Any body thinking about it call me for more info if needed. Tommy 485-7456


Ok down two one spot. Tommy


----------



## Airmaster

Hello, I'm looking for a club in the walnuthill, molino, century or jay... If you have any openings please P.M. me... Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Huntinman

This isn't necessarily a club, but rayonier has posted several properties in AL that are available for lease this season. After quickly browsing through them, there are a couple properties in escambia, baldwin, and conecuh counties.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## BnB

Looking for one club member in Baldwin county, AL on Hwy 112 not very far from the Florida line (north of Wilcox exit/ The Oasis Truck Stop on I10)


~425 acres 
8 food plots with nice shooting houses, 3 more plots without houses
Very small camp house that can sleep 2-3 comfortably, generator power
Someone with a tractor is pretty much a must
My father, who I am posting this for, is the only other member. 
Turkey hunting is all yours as he hung that up long ago.
$1,550 club dues + half the cost of planting

PM me for more details


----------



## scotti

is there still an opening for the club near flomaton


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> Ok down two one spot. Tommy


Filled up Thanks PFF. Tommy


----------



## Dt84

Still need one more


----------



## DaBreeze

*Macon County Alabama Club has membership opening*

Northeast Macon County 2300 Acres All game , 23 members, $1500, primitive camp site for your cabin/camper. Water and shower house.
PM me for additional information.


----------



## Dt84

Looking to lease Turkey rights on my 390 acre lease ($1,000). It's located in Dallas County west of Hwy 4 a few miles on Cedar Creek. The land has cutover, 20 year old pines and approximately 125 acres of old mixed hardwoods. Two people max, $500 a piece. Also need two deer only members at $1,000 or deer and turkey rights for $1,500. 
Will be 4 deer only members total with 2 turkey only. 
Pm me your number if interested.


----------



## BnB

BnB said:


> Looking for one club member in Baldwin county, AL on Hwy 112 not very far from the Florida line (north of Wilcox exit/ The Oasis Truck Stop on I10)
> 
> 
> ~425 acres
> 8 food plots with nice shooting houses, 3 more plots without houses
> Very small camp house that can sleep 2-3 comfortably, generator power
> Someone with a tractor is pretty much a must
> My father, who I am posting this for, is the only other member.
> Turkey hunting is all yours as he hung that up long ago.
> $1,550 club dues + half the cost of planting
> 
> PM me for more details


Still looking for one member. Let me know if interested


----------



## Dt84

Club opening in Canoe, Al. 600 acres, 5 club plots with personal ares. 7 members. $675


----------



## dave

*Lowndes County, Alabama Hunting club*

We currently have 10 members on 1660 acres and are looking to pick up 2 more members for this hunting season. This does not include turkey rights! We do have a few hogs on the property. This property would most likely require 4 wheel drive ( ATV, UTV or truck) to access it during rainy weather. Call 850-449-0372 for more information.


----------



## Justin37Hunt

*South Alabama Club Opening*

Little Pine Hunting Club has a couple of openings for the upcoming season.

We have about 7500 acres (one tract) and run with about 24-25 members. Club is located in Covington County about 15 miles southwest of Andalusia along highway 29 (it takes me about 55 minutes to get there from Walmart in Milton).

Some of the highlights of the club include: well maintained roads, skinning shed, walk in cooler, ice machine, about 70 club stands, summer plantings, diverse terrain and habitats present, quality members.

Additional information:
-We have a camp house, but it currently does not have any openings. There is a rv park close by and a few guys rent places nearby as well.
-Membership includes both deer and turkey. Deer management plan includes deer with at least 4 on one side (deer with fewer points are allowed if deer ages out as an older deer)
-Dues are $1900/year. Additionally, there is a $400 the initial year a member joins.

Not many clubs like this around.

PM me if you have any additional questions!!


----------



## DaBreeze

*2300 Acre Club, Macon County*



DaBreeze said:


> Northeast Macon County 2300 Acres All game , 23 members, $1500, primitive camp site for your cabin/camper. Water and shower house.
> PM me for additional information.


Beautiful woods with a good mix of mature pines, big oak bottoms, creek, powerline. Good roads. Most importantly, plenty of deer, good racks, and lots of turkey. 4 openings.
PM me if you would like to take a look at the property.


----------



## #1Farmer

My name I Bruce Godwin, I live in Jay. I would like to talk to someone about your club opening. Would you please give me a call at 850-336-1647.


----------



## Triple J

Club membership available 
North West Wilcox Co Alabama 
500 a.c. 3 current members and only looking for 1 member! 
Great area with great opportunity! 
Very private family club.
Central roads for easy access of stands and Plots, Good people, And A family friendly club! CURRENT RUNNING History of large deer in the area!
$2500
Call for details 
James @ 251 401 6572


----------



## Justin37Hunt

Justin37Hunt said:


> Little Pine Hunting Club has a couple of openings for the upcoming season.
> 
> We have about 7500 acres (one tract) and run with about 24-25 members. Club is located in Covington County about 15 miles southwest of Andalusia along highway 29 (it takes me about 55 minutes to get there from Walmart in Milton).
> 
> Some of the highlights of the club include: well maintained roads, skinning shed, walk in cooler, ice machine, about 70 club stands, summer plantings, diverse terrain and habitats present, quality members.
> 
> Additional information:
> -We have a camp house, but it currently does not have any openings. There is a rv park close by and a few guys rent places nearby as well.
> -Membership includes both deer and turkey. Deer management plan includes deer with at least 4 on one side (deer with fewer points are allowed if deer ages out as an older deer)
> -Dues are $1900/year. Additionally, there is a $400 the initial year a member joins.
> 
> Not many clubs like this around.
> 
> PM me if you have any additional questions!!


We still have one opening left. If you're looking for a place for some good hunting and this is in your budget...

Jump on this!! I can't even begin to do this club justice with words. There aren't many clubs that have 300 acres per member!! We have quality deer, biologist on site, top notch facilities. The gentlemen in the club are great too.


----------



## Bthompson

1600 acre hunting club. Looking for members. 20/21 plots. There is plenty of room if you prefer to find your own spot.There will 15 members.Dues are 900.00 a member the club is close to Barnett crossroads escambia county,al 1 hour north of Pensacola 

RV park 5 minutes away from club any questions cal 251-363-3900 Brian or 
Joe 251-363-7152


----------



## Dagwood

You need to provide more info. Where is it? How many members? Management? Camping?


----------



## CaseyLeopard

BnB said:


> Looking for one club member in Baldwin county, AL on Hwy 112 not very far from the Florida line (north of Wilcox exit/ The Oasis Truck Stop on I10)
> 
> 
> ~425 acres
> 8 food plots with nice shooting houses, 3 more plots without houses
> Very small camp house that can sleep 2-3 comfortably, generator power
> Someone with a tractor is pretty much a must
> My father, who I am posting this for, is the only other member.
> Turkey hunting is all yours as he hung that up long ago.
> $1,550 club dues + half the cost of planting
> 
> PM me for more details


shoot me a text or call if this is still available with detail. I live right down the road and have all the equipment needed.
8502074749


----------



## kdawg.84

Bthompson said:


> 1600 acre hunting club. Looking for members. 20/21 plots. There is plenty of room if you prefer to find your own spot.There will 15 members.Dues are 900.00 a member the club is close to Barnett crossroads escambia county,al 1 hour north of Pensacola
> 
> RV park 5 minutes away from club any questions cal 251-363-3900 Brian or
> Joe 251-363-7152


I was in this club.You pretty much have the club to yourself all year. I think I had another member hunting the same days I did 3 times all year.Absolutely no drama.I had some really nice bucks on camera just never matched my schedule. Well at least the big ones didn't.


----------



## kdawg.84

*Good club*

Not the biggest but the only pic I have.I did have daylight pics prolly 3 different days but of course I was working.


----------



## sabanist

Im new to the area and hunting overall. Im interested in available leases.


----------



## surf4jc

*Looking for a club in Northwest Florida*

I am interested in a private club in the Northwest Florida area. Preferably around Molino. Send me a PM if you know any available. I am also interested in being placed on waiting lists for next year/future.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Also looking for a club in NW Fl. Next season, or this at a reduced rate. Setting up to spend more time in the woods once I retire!


----------



## JustinR

*looking for a hunting club*

i am looking for a club within an hour of milton. I want a club that offers more than just deer season. maybe some camping areas and turkey. 850 529 5484


----------



## lollygagger

I'm looking for a club to join for the 17/18 season with good ethics, within an hour of brewton, looking to spend in the neighborhood of $1500, text jeremy at(850) 485-7497


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club has 3-4 opening for the 16-17 Season. Located on 2400 acres in Highland Home, AL (between Fort Deposit and Hope Hull), 20 members, deer and turkey, $1575 a year including club house access.
We are a 6 point or better club with the majority of our rules matching state regulations. No trucks on the property (timber company restriction) so an ATV is a must. If you like sitting by the fire barrel with a beverage and grilling out with a bunch of good guys, this is the place for you. If you are a split the hairs on rules kind of person, this is not the place for you. Maintaining the cohesiveness among the members is priority. If interested, PM me.


----------



## floorguy

I am looking for a club in Florida preferably Walnut Hill would consider any where in escambia county I own a tractor and have cash thanks.


----------



## GblrGtr85

Does anybody in here know of any good clubs in Santa Rosa, Escambia(Florida or Alabama) Conecuh ,Butler, Monroe, Baldwin, Covington counties ? Even if I have to get on a waiting list. Prefer a club whos focus is age structure and maturity, not number of points and antler size. A good turkey population is a must. Please Private message me with any details. TIA!


----------



## submariner

OK Thought I had a club lined up for 2017/18 but the chances are getting dimmer by the day. So please add my name to those looking for a club in Florida. The ideal club for me would be one within 1 1/2 hours from Pensacola and lots of deer, and established plots/stands .


----------



## dinobb7

Is there any duck hunting leases or clubs in the Pensacola/Navarre/Milton area or something within 2 hours of Navarre? Looking for something, if it exists.


----------



## Aimwell

*AimWell Hunting Club accepting select members*

My brother and I started developing this lease 6 years ago and until this next year has only been the 2 of us so maintaining a strict harvest of older age class deer has been easy. Due to financial reasons...the oil business bottoming out, he is not able to continue. 

Sweet Water, AL = 3 hours north of Gulf Breeze
562 Acres
14 active food plots
Camp house = 2 bedrooms, but the master with full bed is mine, the 2nd room has 2 bunk beds so 4 in it with an extra mattress under one bunk so a 5th person could use it. 2 bathrooms with showers, kitchen, so all the comforts of home.

The timber company thin cut 2 sections so there are more food plot areas that can be developed by removing the stumps in the landing areas, one is about 2 acres intended specifically as food plot area.

I don't like to use antler points, but prefer to use age to determine which deer to harvest via trail camera survey. 3 1/2 for cull bucks, 4 1/2 for 8pt, over 8pt let them get to 5.

I don't turkey hunt but there are a lot of turkeys due to several creeks with hardwood bottoms. Hunting is open to all legal game.

I would like to get 3 members to make a total of 4 members. This is not a "party club". Family oriented. Note: I rent the camp house from a preacher at a local church so loud, obnoxious behavior will not be tolerated. Have a few beers or drinks but nothing crazy.

$3,500 each covers the cost of the lease, planting and 6 month lease on camp house.

email: [email protected]


----------



## DaBreeze

*2300 Acre Hunting Club, Auburn, AL*

Macon County, 5 Minutes from Auburn $1500.00
If interested PM me for details.


----------



## Cbizz31

Looking to join a club south of Montgomery for the 2017/18 deer season coming up. 2 members maybe 3 to come that way.

Things that are very important to us:
No dicks/know it all/talking behind people's backs. We're grown ups, act like it right? That being said we do kick back some beverages at night.
Club house or somewhere to hang our boots at night.
Mature bucks only, but a doe is meat in the freezer. Let's not cry about it.
Food plots but also have old woods.
1300+ acres
First one out signs out unless you talk about it night prior and everyone's on same page on where you're hunting. 
Guests allowed certain times of year but don't take advantage of it and they go by the rules.
Fishing and hogs huge plus. Will exterminate yotes as well.
Sounds like a ideal club huh?

Basically looking for a laid back place to have FUN at and get along with everyone. PM me.

Tops is around $3000 per member.


----------



## Cbizz31

Payatot said:


> Tricounty Hunting Club has 3-4 opening for the 16-17 Season. Located on 2400 acres in Highland Home, AL (between Fort Deposit and Hope Hull), 20 members, deer and turkey, $1575 a year including club house access.
> We are a 6 point or better club with the majority of our rules matching state regulations. No trucks on the property (timber company restriction) so an ATV is a must. If you like sitting by the fire barrel with a beverage and grilling out with a bunch of good guys, this is the place for you. If you are a split the hairs on rules kind of person, this is not the place for you. Maintaining the cohesiveness among the members is priority. If interested, PM me.


Payatot won't let me PM you bud can you send me your number?


----------



## Payatot

*TriCounty Hunting Club*



Cbizz31 said:


> Payatot won't let me PM you bud can you send me your number?


Sent you a PM with my cell and email.


----------



## ArcherTCB

West Kentucky deer lease
750+/- acres
Old barn converted into camp house. Kitchen, dining room, 2 bathrooms, tv, skinning rack, and cleaning table. 
7 farms. Mostly soy beans, corn, and hardwoods. Some pasture, creeks, and ponds. 
Bow season $1250
Gun season $1750
All seasons $2000
Turkey hunts are $500/3 days

Call or text 850 910 3884

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## whistlecat

SnapperSlapper said:


> Bluff hunting club. Fayette and Lamar County, AL. 10,000 acres. Full membership is 45 people. $2500 per membership. Kids up to 18 can hunt under a parents membership, but no "family" memberships. No sharing one membership with half the county. Need 2-3 members. Has a very nice camp house for use during hunting season (not out of season). Buck criteria is 4 year old or older, no minimum on number of does but they can not be shot off a greenfield during rifle season. (There are about 10 "doe fields", where does can be shot with a rifle, the rest are off limits.) Kill 1-2 140-160" bucks per year, and 10 or so 120-130" bucks per year. And about that many crappy old bucks that won't score 120" but are still old deer. And about 5 "oops" deer. If interested shoot me a pm.


Snapperslapper, are you still a member of Bluff?


----------



## Carthgar

*Hunting Lease Memberships in North Santa Rosa Cty*

Have 7 memberships available in our club. Established plots with existing shooting houses. You can select from available plots, it will be "yours", and you will be responsible for planting/maintaining it. Some club members have tractors and can assist if needed. We have 4000+ acres and limit our memberships to 25. We have a good deer, turkey and hog population. Our members took home some really nice trophy bucks last year. We follow Florida law for bag limits and sizes. No club house, but we're just down the road from Coldwater Horse Stables and Campgrounds. Annual lease per member is $1200. Call Carth Garrison for more information at 850-675-5925.


----------



## Detroitmuscle07

Carthgar said:


> Have 7 memberships available in our club. Established plots with existing shooting houses. You can select from available plots, it will be "yours", and you will be responsible for planting/maintaining it. Some club members have tractors and can assist if needed. We have 4000+ acres and limit our memberships to 25. We have a good deer, turkey and hog population. Our members took home some really nice trophy bucks last year. We follow Florida law for bag limits and sizes. No club house, but we're just down the road from Coldwater Horse Stables and Campgrounds. Annual lease per member is $1200. Call Carth Garrison for more information at 850-675-5925.


What is the club name?


----------



## Carthgar

*Hunting Lease Memberships in North Santa Rosa Cty*



Detroitmuscle07 said:


> What is the club name?


It is Viney Bottom Hunting Club.


----------



## submariner

I joined this week. Looking forward to getting out there and planting and putting feeders out. ed


----------



## lees way2

I have one spot open. 1500 acres 13 miles n of Flomation. 12 members total,we have a camping area water for cleaning deer from a tank and gen for lights,we get a porta john each season at the camp.Membership is for you wife and kids under 18. we plant 26 plots and they are all pick a tag .Al legal and no does on plots. And the big rule is DONT BE A A++. no guest first 2 weeks or after Jan 1st. 1200.00 for more info Pm or Px me at 850-485-7456 Thanks Tommy


----------



## lees way2

Above spot filled pending payment. Thanks Tommy


----------



## PanhandleBob

AL Club - MONROE / BUTLER COUNTY

Deer Only Openings for 2660 Acre Club in Monroe/Butler County .
Rooms & Camper Hook Up available . 
10 Member Max 
30 Food Plots with Shooting House or Bow Stand 
12 Plots Gun Only 
Mature Deer Only 170+ Pounds 6 Pt or Above


PM for more info...


----------



## Simonj31

Carthgar said:


> Have 7 memberships available in our club. Established plots with existing shooting houses. You can select from available plots, it will be "yours", and you will be responsible for planting/maintaining it. Some club members have tractors and can assist if needed. We have 4000+ acres and limit our memberships to 25. We have a good deer, turkey and hog population. Our members took home some really nice trophy bucks last year. We follow Florida law for bag limits and sizes. No club house, but we're just down the road from Coldwater Horse Stables and Campgrounds. Annual lease per member is $1200. Call Carth Garrison for more information at 850-675-5925.


Ive tried calling a few times. No luck. Definitely interested but have a few questions.


----------



## chaps

submariner said:


> I joined this week. Looking forward to getting out there and planting and putting feeders out. ed


Ed I live up here and work with Carth. You took me and Asher out on your boat about a year ago. If you need any tractor help, let me know. John.


----------



## Carthgar

*Hunting Lease Memberships in North Santa Rosa Cty*



Simonj31 said:


> Ive tried calling a few times. No luck. Definitely interested but have a few questions.


I apologize for not getting back with you. We've had a death in the family. I've got 1 spot left and several people wanting to look at it. If they don't take it, I'll let you know.


----------



## Simonj31

Carthgar said:


> I apologize for not getting back with you. We've had a death in the family. I've got 1 spot left and several people wanting to look at it. If they don't take it, I'll let you know.


I ended up speaking with you today. Im looking forward to getting out there!


----------



## Rss1078

Hunting club looking for possibly one to two members. Escambia County Alabama 460 acres dues are 800 dollars. PM me if interested


----------



## jreleeg

*Hunting Club*

Looking for a Hunting Club in Escambia, Santa Rosa or Okaloosa County Florida. PM me if you have anything available.


----------



## GatorTrout

*Looking for Northwest Florida or Baldwin County AL Hunting Club*

I am looking for a Northwest Florida or Baldwin County AL hunting club. Please PM is you know of anything that is available. thanks,


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club has 2 openings remaining for the 16-17 Season. Located in Highland Home, AL, on 2400 acres (between Fort Deposit and Hope Hull), 22 members, deer and turkey, $1575 a year including club house access.
We are a 6 point or better club with the majority of our rules matching state regulations. No trucks on the property (timber company restriction) so an ATV is a must. If you like sitting by the fire barrel with a beverage and grilling out with a bunch of good guys, this is the place for you. If you are a split the hairs on rules kind of person, this is not the place for you. Maintaining the cohesiveness among the members is priority. 

Cbizz31 and his dad joined us in May. Hit him up for an unbiased opinion of the property and club members.

If interested, PM me.


----------



## Rss1078

Hey man we got a club in Escambia County Alabama right below interstate 65. We have some openings if you are interested


----------



## bhudson

Rss1078 said:


> Hey man we got a club in Escambia County Alabama right below interstate 65. We have some openings if you are interested




Pm sent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nmporter17

*Looking for a place to hunt*

My name is Nick, and I just got out of the Marine Corps and moved to Pensacola with my wife. We are looking for a place to hunt around here because my Father's lease is 2 hours away and we won't be able to go every weekend. She and I don't need a whole lot. Just enough for 2 maybe 3 stands and we'd like to stay under 500 in dues. Let me know what you have! Thank you in advance!


----------



## livewildforlife

If you can find a decent lease or club fit under $500 a year. Please give me a shout


----------



## nmporter17

There are a few back where I'm from if you don't mind having less than 100 acres. 



livewildforlife said:


> If you can find a decent lease or club fit under $500 a year. Please give me a shout


----------



## wildwally

looking for hunting opening Escambia Santa Rosa Florida 
TY


----------



## Stickslinger

Anyone Have contact information for any of the clubs off of quintett?


----------



## PensacolaEd

Stickslinger said:


> Anyone Have contact information for any of the clubs off of quintett?


I'm the Treasurer for the Rocky Branch Hunt Club, off Quintette. We do not currently have any openings. I have also heard that the Rock Crossing Hunt Club across Quintette has disbanded. Not sure about the Clubs in Santa Rosa County.


----------



## Stickslinger

PensacolaEd said:


> I'm the Treasurer for the Rocky Branch Hunt Club, off Quintette. We do not currently have any openings. I have also heard that the Rock Crossing Hunt Club across Quintette has disbanded. Not sure about the Clubs in Santa Rosa County.


Hate to hear that about rock crossing, My grandfather was in that club for about 10 years before he moved up north.


----------



## Triple J

*Northwest Wilcox County Club*

Well known Trophy Region, low Pressure, Family oriented, Great people! 
Near Marengo County line in North West Wilcox county. 
Call James @ 2514016572
https://bham.craigslist.org/spo/6262862701.html


----------



## Donut slayer

I need to get into a club in Florida. Any Ideas?


----------



## submariner

I am moving so I am selling my club membership (Viney Bottom Hunting Club) $1200 I n Escambia county fl I have seen deer and pigs on the property this year. Call me for specifics ed 850 857 1039


----------



## submariner

Carthgar said:


> Have 7 memberships available in our club. Established plots with existing shooting houses. You can select from available plots, it will be "yours", and you will be responsible for planting/maintaining it. Some club members have tractors and can assist if needed. We have 4000+ acres and limit our memberships to 25. We have a good deer, turkey and hog population. Our members took home some really nice trophy bucks last year. We follow Florida law for bag limits and sizes. No club house, but we're just down the road from Coldwater Horse Stables and Campgrounds. Annual lease per member is $1200. Call Carth Garrison for more information at 850-675-5925.


There is still an membership available Call either Carth or ED Yusis 850 857 1039


----------



## jgator286

anyone have any last minute openings? Prefer florida, but south alabama is possible as well. please let me know asap. I actually have access to 150 acres in red level but no equipment to plant it.


----------



## MikeH

We still have a couple openings in our club in Baldwin county off of hwy 87. Almost 9,000 acres, 35 members max. dues are $2,200. Pm if interested.


----------



## GatorTrout

*hunting club baldwin county 87*

i am interested in your club. live in pensacola. do you have deer and turkey? please call or text 850-232-4036. john


----------



## jreleeg

Looking for a club in Escambia, Santa Rosa or Okaloosa, if no openings for this year I want to get my foot in the door for next year. 

Call or text Jerry at 850-324-5245 or sent me a message on the forum.

Thanks


----------



## Hobbie24

I'm looking for a club in Escambia county for 2018. Please let me know if anything comes available. 
Thank you


----------



## Big B

Hobbie I will be looking for the same but I am not opposed to Baldwin or Escambia County AL. I prefer FL to avoid the $300 license. Let me know if someone responds with information and I will do the same.


----------



## Stickslinger

Seems like everything is full or you have to know someone in a club in escambia county.


----------



## Newbie101

Hey looking for a family friendly club or lease in AL or FL I don’t mind a drive. I would like to have a club that does all hunting seasons and even maybe some lake fishing. If it’s to late for this year I would like to put my name in for the next available opening. Thank you from an active duty military guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tyndareus

I am brand new just learning how to hunt. I am near fort walton and want to know whats around


----------



## Chief58

*Looking for a club*

Looking for a family oriented club me and my wife love to find new friendships and I mostly hunt she sits with me sometimes I have a camper I would like to bring if possible. looking in north west florida and south alabama


----------



## Chief58

can you give me your contact info


----------



## Chief58

*south alabama, northwest florida*

looking for a quality hunting club that will accept campers willing to pay 
2000


----------



## Bama78

*Openings still*

Mike H does your club still openings if so how many and whats the name of the club


----------



## MikeH

Yes, the club still has 3 openings. It’s called Bee Tree Hunting Club.


----------



## Newbie101

MikeH said:


> Yes, the club still has 3 openings. It’s called Bee Tree Hunting Club.




Is there a website or something to find out more information? I have been looking for a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreleeg

*Club*

MikeH

Can you send me some details on the openings you have at Bee Tree?

Where is it located and what are the dues?

Thanks


----------



## MikeH

Pm sent


----------



## wolfee

looking for a hunting club or lease in nw floridafor the 18-19 season! Any help would be great


----------



## Payatot

*Tricounty Hunting Club, Highland Home, AL*



Chief58 said:


> looking for a quality hunting club that will accept campers willing to pay
> 2000


Chief, it looks like we will have at least two openings and one camper spot. Shoot me if interested and I'll send details.


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club located in Highland Home, AL, has at least two openings for the 2018-2019 Season. Current members have until 31 Jan to let us know if they are coming back or not.

We are showing the club on 17 Feb. 

Due just went up for the upcoming season because of leasing cost. $1625 per year; 24 members max on 2500 acres, 6 point or better, 3 doe limit per membership; membership includes turkey and all game hunting; includes club house. One confirmed open camper spot (so far). We typically carry 22 members with one in New York, one never hunts he watches football and drinks bourbon), one I have never seen in three years and one turkey hunter from Indiana.
This is a no drama club. If you like to bend rules or don't condone a cold beverage around a camp fire after the hunt and grilling out with the members, this club is not for you. 

PM me if interested.


----------



## rynscull79

Payatot said:


> Tricounty Hunting Club located in Highland Home, AL, has at least two openings for the 2018-2019 Season. Current members have until 31 Jan to let us know if they are coming back or not.
> 
> We are showing the club on 17 Feb.
> 
> Due just went up for the upcoming season because of leasing cost. $1625 per year; 24 members max on 2500 acres, 6 point or better, 3 doe limit per membership; membership includes turkey and all game hunting; includes club house. One confirmed open camper spot (so far). We typically carry 22 members with one in New York, one never hunts he watches football and drinks bourbon), one I have never seen in three years and one turkey hunter from Indiana.
> This is a no drama club. If you like to bend rules or don't condone a cold beverage around a camp fire after the hunt and grilling out with the members, this club is not for you.
> 
> PM me if interested.


PM Sent


----------



## RAWEBB61

*Looking for hunting club*

My name is Richard Webb. I'm looking for a family oriented club needing 2 members (Dad and I). with in 1-1.5 hours of Milton, including South Alabama. Preferably with camper spots, but not a must have.Price under $2500, but will go above for the right club.

Best regards!

Rich


----------



## jreleeg

*Looking for a club for next year.*

I'm looking for a hunting club for the 2018-2019 season. I would prefer one in one of the following counties, Santa Rosa, FL; Escambia, FL; Baldwin, AL: Escambia, AL or Okaloosa, FL. If you know of any please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

There is a possibility that I will not be able to join the club I recently reached out to, just too many applicants. So just in case, I am looking to possibly join a family friendly club (2 young sons and a wife) within a 2 hour drive from Navarre. If you have an opening or know of one please private message me. I am trying to take my 11 and 6 year old sons hunting in a safe environment and Blackwater just isn’t it. Thanks 


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## Payatot

*Tricounty Hunting Club, Highland Home, AL*

All openings have been filled for 2018-2019 season.



Payatot said:


> Tricounty Hunting Club located in Highland Home, AL, has at least two openings for the 2018-2019 Season. Current members have until 31 Jan to let us know if they are coming back or not.
> 
> We are showing the club on 17 Feb.
> 
> Due just went up for the upcoming season because of leasing cost. $1625 per year; 24 members max on 2500 acres, 6 point or better, 3 doe limit per membership; membership includes turkey and all game hunting; includes club house. One confirmed open camper spot (so far). We typically carry 22 members with one in New York, one never hunts he watches football and drinks bourbon), one I have never seen in three years and one turkey hunter from Indiana.
> This is a no drama club. If you like to bend rules or don't condone a cold beverage around a camp fire after the hunt and grilling out with the members, this club is not for you.
> 
> PM me if interested.


----------



## dave

*D & D Hunting club*



RAWEBB61 said:


> My name is Richard Webb. I'm looking for a family oriented club needing 2 members (Dad and I). with in 1-1.5 hours of Milton, including South Alabama. Preferably with camper spots, but not a must have.Price under $2500, but will go above for the right club.
> 
> Best regards!
> 
> Rich


Rich,
We have 1660 acres in Ft. Deposit and need 2 or 3 members this year. Dues are $ 2500. If you are interested call David Ellis 850-449-0372 I'll be showing the property March 10 th.


----------



## Fowlweather_13

*Looking for members, North Walton County, FL*

Leonia Sporting Club is looking for members for the upcoming 2018-19 Deer and Turkey season.We are looking for 9 members to get us back to full capacity of 30 hunters. We currently have over 3400 acres in Holmes and Walton counties. We have 40 maintained food plots with feeders and stands set up all you have to do is show up and hunt.

1100.00 Per Member 

Contact Paul Vann with any other questions at 8506932726


----------



## lees way2

Bump with eddit: Need 1 for 2017/2018. Same rules,200$ dep with the rest due May 15.


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> I know its getting late, but looking for 2 to fill the club. 13 mile marker on hwy 113 N of Flomation 1500 acres 11 members. 1200.00 due 06/06/16. Al legal,no does on plots,no guests first 2 weeks or after Jan 1,Member ship is for you and your other half, and your kids under 18,Guest get 5 trips,and the most important thing is DONT BE A A==. We have a camping area and we get a porta john each year water from a tank and genni for lights. Pm or Px me. Thanks Tommy 850-485-7456


Well the last one did not work so well,Ill try again. Need 1 for 2017/2018, 200$ dep with the rest due May 15. This is a sign out club/pull a tag and go hunt. The way I see it you pay what I pay so hunt where ya want.


----------



## Squeaky_74

Clarke County Alabama

Mitcham Beat Hunting club has (5) openings for the 2018-2019 season. The property consist of 4322 acres located in Clarke County Alabama. This 4322-acre club will be centrally located in the middle of approximately 20,000 continuous acres that will be transformed into a QDM co-operative set forth by the land manager. The area this property is in, has a proven history of producing better than average deer for the south. It offers a strong 10/12-point typical genetic traits, which is conducive for growing better than average deer.

We are under guidelines set forth by the land manger to have no more than (1) member per 250 acres of land and create a management program within our club. We are allowed up to (17) members with 4322 acres under this guideline, however our goal is to have (14) members (308 acers per member).

At (14) members the dues will be $3,500 paid annually. We will require a $1000 deposit at the time you commit to joining the club. The balance will be due no later than June 15th. We will have a camp and camper spots established within reasonable driving distance to the property.

Our desire is to offer a low-pressure hunting club, that manages for 4.5-year-old deer or older. Our focus will be on “age” rather than “antler score”. We would like to have further discussion and provide more detailed information with likeminded hunters that can afford and have the desire to be part of a club with this goal/vision.

Please send me a private message with your email address, phone number, some information about yourself and what you are looking for in a hunting club. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pcola4jr

Looking for a club in Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa, or lower Alabama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lees way2

Post #327


----------



## jreleeg

*Hunting Clubs*

I'm looking for a hunting club for the 2018-2019 season. I would prefer one in one of the following counties, Santa Rosa, FL; Escambia, FL; Baldwin, AL: Escambia, AL or Okaloosa, FL. If you know of any please let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Fishhead706

We have one or two openings for the 18-19 season. Club has been running for appx 20 years, and I have been a member for four years.
-Garlan, AL (Just north of Evergreen on I-65)
- If we add two, we will have 11 members on 1380 acres
- Dues are 1200 for deer and turkey (only 1 member actually hunts turkey)
- Lease is contiguous; and made up of planted pines, hardwood bottoms, and cut-overs in various stages.
- 8 pt minimum (3 bucks and appx 5 doe/membership) I do not know the exact doe number, because I do not shoot them
- 1 member lives somewhat near the club, the rest are in FL, MS, and LA
- All members are older guys; no kids running around
- Plenty of greenfields. Fixed stand on greenfields and in woods. Climbers welcome. 
- All fixed stands are first come/first serve.
- Camper area on lease, but no power or water.
- Great group of guys with very little drama. PM me if you are interested and I will put you in touch with our Prez over in New Orleans.


----------



## MikeH

We have 1 or 2 openings for our club in Baldwin county. Just under 9,000 acres, 35 members max. Deer, Turkey, camp house with camper hookups, shooting range,private river access. $2,200/year. PM if interested.


----------



## Pcola4jr

Still looking for a Florida club if anyone has anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcn31

PCSing back to the beautiful panhandle. Originally from Navarre and getting stationed at Tyndall so I am looking for a club within a 2-2.5 hour drive if possible in FL or AL. Let me know if you have any openings. Thanks


----------



## vuducaption

*Hunting club openings*

Do you have any openings in your hunting club?





reel trouble said:


> I have a well managed club in Monroe County al. About an hour north of mobile. We have been managed for years for 8 pt outside the ears or better. We have 2200 acres and have 15 members max. Dues next year will be 1500$. We have a camp with all the fixings. Hot shower satellite tv etc. we have a 25 acre stocked lake that's included in the membership. We kill about 15 bucks a year on average. We have killed 4 in the last week. All stalk hunting. I don't know how many members we will need but usually 2 per year. Can text some pics of recent deer killed if you want. About 30 plots with houses. All terrain and tree sizes. Usually see 10 deer in patches per sitting. Family friendly but will have a drink in the evenings.


----------



## Tee

1700+/- managed acres in Russell County, Alabama. In the highest deer density of the state. Season comes in around Oct.15th-Feb.10th without any interruptions. Can harvest(s) 3 bucks per state rule and one doe a day. Property is located on a dead end dirt road thru two gates surrounded by big land owners. Camphouse with all amenities, skinning shed, storage shed, fire pit, etc. Caretaker to do the planting/bushhogging. Just show up hunt. $2,500. No locals/out of state 8-9 slots/partners max. Kids/Guests are welcome. The property is appx. 2 1/2 hours from Panama City/Tallahassee, 3 hours from Pensacola, 4 hours from Gainesville, and 5 1/2 hours from Tampa/Orlando. This very reasonable set up allows for low pressure, increased sightings/harvests and plenty elbow room for enjoyment and accommodations. Please feel free to send me a PM or call 334-300-8141 if have any further questions. Thanks


----------



## SouthernAngler

Anyone looking for late additions?


----------



## naclh2oDave

Can I get someone from Viney Bottom to contact me please? Thank you 
Dave

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlyingTies

Looking for a hunting club within the 1.5-2 hours of Pensacola. we are a younger family and I would like to be able to bring the wife, and future kids to get them in the woods. I am more of a bird hunter (duck, dove, turkey, etc) but hoping to get into deer hunting. Flexible on dues, but looking for a nice club with some amenities to be able to bring family and guests, and a place to use in the off seasons to ride four wheelers etc. Please feel free to shoot me an email or text message [email protected] or 404-374-4082.


----------



## SouthernAngler

Someone add me on the list to next year. Still haven’t found a club.


----------



## SouthernAngler

:whistling:


----------



## Big B

I just got the word my club will not be renewing their lease next year. I will also be looking for a new club. I am in Pensacola. I prefer somewhere within 1-1.5 drive. It would be nice to find somewhere in Florida to avoid that expensive out of state Alabama license I have been purchasing for years.


----------



## Killebrew1

Me and bunch of military guys that are stationed at Pensacola are Looking for a lease in Florida around an 1 or 1.5 hours away. Want an all season lease for deer, Turkey, and hog


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

My young boys and myself are looking for a family friendly hunting camp in Northwest Fl. Preferably within 2 hours of Navarre, but we are open to a little further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jreleeg

Looking for a club within 1 to 1.5 hours of Pensacola, would prefer to be in Florida rather than Alabama. Let me know if you have any openings.

Thanks


----------



## MrFish

jreleeg said:


> Looking for a club within 1 to 1.5 miles of Pensacola, would prefer to be in Florida rather than Alabama. Let me know if you have any openings.
> 
> Thanks


I assume you meant hours and not miles?


----------



## jreleeg

Yup. Corrected.


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has a few openings. Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.

ATV/UTV is required, the forestry company does not allow trucks on the lease. $1625 a year include turkey and club house. No open camper spots.

Most of your questions can be answered by reading the rules. We are showing the club this Sat (23 Feb) at 0830.


----------



## Payatot

*1 Spot maybe 2 remain*



Payatot said:


> Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has a few openings. Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.
> 
> ATV/UTV is required, the forestry company does not allow trucks on the lease. $1625 a year include turkey and club house. No open camper spots.
> 
> Most of your questions can be answered by reading the rules. We are showing the club this Sat (23 Feb) at 0830.


We have showed the club the last two weekends and filled 5 of 7 spots. Waiting on another guy to send his deposit, so it may be only one spot open.


----------



## Payatot

*1 Opening*



Payatot said:


> We have showed the club the last two weekends and filled 5 of 7 spots. Waiting on another guy to send his deposit, so it may be only one spot open.


We are down to one opening for the 2019-2020 season.


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has two openings. Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.

Unfortunately, we had a member die this week and another bail out for financial reasons. We have two openings and the annual meeting will be held on 4 May. We'd like to fill the spots NLT that weekend so we can plant summer plots.

PM me if interested.


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> I know its getting late, but looking for 2 to fill the club. 13 mile marker on hwy 113 N of Flomation 1500 acres 11 members. 1200.00 due 06/06/16. Al legal,no does on plots,no guests first 2 weeks or after Jan 1,Member ship is for you and your other half, and your kids under 18,Guest get 5 trips,and the most important thing is DONT BE A A==. We have a camping area and we get a porta john each year water from a tank and genni for lights. Pm or Px me. Thanks Tommy 850-485-7456


bump this up I have at least 1 maybe 2 for this year.the only new rule is every one has a feed tag. If ya want to talk about it or go see it let me know Ill check my work sched, never mind I am good most any time I dont work.


----------



## lees way2

lees way2 said:


> bump this up I have at least 1 maybe 2 for this year.the only new rule is every one has a feed tag. If ya want to talk about it or go see it let me know Ill check my work sched, never mind I am good most any time I dont work.


I got 1 spot open I had a member bail out on me. Pm or Px me 850-712-8269


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has three openings. Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.

ATV/Side-by-sides are a requirement due to the timber company not allowing vehicles on the lease.

Unfortunately, we had a member die this year, another one with serious medical issues and another bail out for financial reasons. We have three openings and work days begin 24 Aug. We'd like to fill the spots before work days are completed and typically close membership once work days are complete.

PM me if interested.


----------



## mongo

Ball and Chain hunting club in Elba Al is looking for members. $1500 per year. The club has a little over 2000 acres to hunt. We have food plots, dozens of tree stands, hardwoods, creeks, you name it. Several shooting houses as well. The club area has hook ups for 15 campers with water, sewer, and electric. 6 point or better rule. You can hunt whatever is legal year round. PM for details. Club is 10 minutes from Enterprise Al


----------



## whirlpool

Middle fork hunting club has openings for the 2019-2020 season. Club is located 8 miles from the Florida/ Alabama line on Hwy. 112 west of Cantonment. Annual dues are $1800 with a total of 18 members. It is divided into 27 sections with a first come sign out. We harvest 6 points are better with annual harvest of 15-18 bucks and 15-18 does. We have 23 shooting houses on green food plots. We are placing 18 club feeders this year. Good friendly club. Contact Jim Wright @ 850-572-1841 for additional info or tour.


----------



## smokinjoe

*Selma Hunting Club Opportunity*

click link for details / 2 openings

https://pensacola.craigslist.org/for/d/pensacola-hunting-club-selma/6975171120.html


----------



## Katatonic

Filled our spot thanks


----------



## lugerdog

looking for small parcel in Bay County Fl for 2020-2021 season 50-100 acres or still hunt club/lease


----------



## Killebrew1

Looking for 2 spots in a lease or hunting around Pensacola. I am willing to drive, help do work, and make some great memories. I am active duty in the military and my buddy is a local around here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdereksmith

*Let's Start One...*

Sounds like most of us are on the same page, those of us wanting to join a club...let's band together and start a club. I don't have the thousands it takes on my own, but I bet together we could make an investment in all of our hunting futures. If interested let's talk about it.


-Derek


----------



## jdereksmith

We should all start our own club. Looks like we have enough interested to lease some land...Seriously


----------



## Killebrew1

jdereksmith said:


> We should all start our own club. Looks like we have enough interested to lease some land...Seriously




I have been thinking the same thing! I am game but I live in Elberta area so I would prefer no more then 1 and a half drive from Pcola


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has two openings for the 2020/2021 season. I live in Niceville and it is approx a 2:15 drive for me.

We are showing the club on 8 Feb.

Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.

ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.
2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per member, summer and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stand and tower blinds.

No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. Maybe one camper spot opening up.

** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 5 years I've been in the club.

PM me if interested.


----------



## gator75

Looking for 1 or 2 openings in Walton county, north of I-10 preferably.


----------



## Katatonic

*Taking Reservations*

River Pasture in Walnut Hill will have a few openings for the 2020-2021 hunting season, had a few on the waiting list that have not confirmed. Taking reservations for next season.


5400 acres, boarders Perdido River and Pineville Rd. Off Property camp with RV hookup, skinning shed, water and power. 20 members max, $2,750 first year, $2,500 per year after that.


Membership includes Spring Turkey Hunting


PM me or you can reach me at +12283480608 
Facebook page: River Pasture Hunting Club


----------



## Payatot

Had a few people contact me that did not have an ATV/UTV, so I need to edit the post and put this up front.... ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has two openings for the 2020/2021 season. I live in Niceville and it is approx a 2:15 drive for me pulling my trailer and SxS.

Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.

2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per membership, summer and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stands and tower blinds.

No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. Two camper spot opening up.

** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 5 years I've been in the club.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Talon101

I just moved back to Pace after retiring from the military. I am looking for a club that is family friendly for me and my 9 year old son. I would prefer to be within an hour and half away. I have an ATV and a small camper. I would like a club that focuses on quality harvest versus quantity. I love to bow hunt but I will be rifle hunting when my son is with me. I am open to Alabama or Florida. I am pretty flexible on budget depending on the quality of land being hunted. 

I really enjoy a club that I can go to year round to do trail maintenance, put out cameras and let the family ride on the ATVs while I work/ scout. 

I hope everyone has a good last week of the season.


----------



## Katatonic

Katatonic said:


> River Pasture in Walnut Hill will have a few openings for the 2020-2021 hunting season, had a few on the waiting list that have not confirmed. Taking reservations for next season.
> 
> 
> 5400 acres, boarders Perdido River and Pineville Rd. Off Property camp with RV hookup, skinning shed, water and power. 20 members max, $2,750 first year, $2,500 per year after that.
> 
> Membership includes Spring Turkey Hunting
> PM me or you can reach me at 850-281-5313


 
** Update** we will be accepting credit card payments in the very near future for full or partial payments.


Also, I have had several inquiries about the deer on property, I have attached a few photos of deer ive taken with my bow over the last few years.


----------



## Payatot

*Membership full*

Our 2020-2021 membership is full. 



Payatot said:


> Had a few people contact me that did not have an ATV/UTV, so I need to edit the post and put this up front.... ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.
> 
> Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has two openings for the 2020/2021 season. I live in Niceville and it is approx a 2:15 drive for me pulling my trailer and SxS.
> 
> Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/ to fill out a contact form.
> 
> 2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per membership, summer and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stands and tower blinds.
> 
> No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. Two camper spot opening up.
> 
> ** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 5 years I've been in the club.
> 
> PM me if interested.


----------



## PensacolaEd

Just found out that the Landowner will NOT be renewing the lease on the Hunting Club I have been in for the last 15 years in Cantonment/Molino. I moved to Crestview last year, so I'm looking for a quality Hunting Club within about 45 minutes or an hour of Crestview. Prefer Florida, but would consider Alabama. I hunt all seasons (bow/muzzleloader/rifle) and servd as Treasurer for the last Club, so I'm comfortable with serving in that capacity, record-keeping, organizing work days and meetings, updating and distributing rules, etc. I am very passionate about hunting, and am fortunate to be able to work from home and set my own schedule, so I get to hunt most afternoons. Please PM me or text/call me at 813.363.137 to let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Narrow Gap

MikeH I sent you a PM. Thanks 👍🏻


----------



## MaxxT

Any Clubs in or around Crestview, never have heard of any


----------



## Narrow Gap

I am looking for a hunting club to join in Baldwin, Monroe, Washington, Clarke, Conecuh, and Butler Counties, Alabama. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Yellow River Cat

MaxxT said:


> Any Clubs in or around Crestview, never have heard of any


Years ago (40 or so ) there was one in Escambia Farms north of Baker but I don’t know if it still exists 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PensacolaEd

PensacolaEd said:


> Just found out that the Landowner will NOT be renewing the lease on the Hunting Club I have been in for the last 15 years in Cantonment/Molino. I moved to Crestview last year, so I'm looking for a quality Hunting Club within about 45 minutes or an hour of Crestview. Prefer Florida, but would consider Alabama. I hunt all seasons (bow/muzzleloader/rifle) and servd as Treasurer for the last Club, so I'm comfortable with serving in that capacity, record-keeping, organizing work days and meetings, updating and distributing rules, etc. I am very passionate about hunting, and am fortunate to be able to work from home and set my own schedule, so I get to hunt most afternoons. Please PM me or text/call me at 813.363.137 to let me know what you got. Thanks in advance.


Nothing but crickets....heard there's a club near Wilkerson Bluff Rd. Znybody know the name or POC info for that one?


----------



## Narrow Gap

Narrow Gap said:


> I am looking for a hunting club to join in Baldwin, Monroe, Washington, Clarke, Conecuh, and Butler Counties, Alabama. Thanks in advance!


ttt


----------



## Alumacrafty

whome said:


> I met Robert earlier this year and I can assure you he is a stand up guy and this lease would be everything he described!


He may be a super great guy but no kids, wife or retirees. The tradition is hunting and family for most. It’s his land so he can do what he wants.


----------



## Narrow Gap

Narrow Gap said:


> I am looking for a hunting club to join in Baldwin, Monroe, Washington, Clarke, Conecuh, and Butler Counties, Alabama. Thanks in advance!


I guess I am a little early in looking for a club since most of the leases are not due to be paid yet. I hunt 2 different places less than 10 minutes from where I live and have hunted these place for many years now. I am just trying to see what maybe be out there in hunting club openings and if it may be something I would like to be apart of.


----------



## Payatot

Narrow Gap said:


> I guess I am a little early in looking for a club since most of the leases are not due to be paid yet. I hunt 2 different places less than 10 minutes from where I live and have hunted these place for many years now. I am just trying to see what maybe be out there in hunting club openings and if it may be something I would like to be apart of.


Actually you may be about a month late as most clubs have already shown the lease to prospective members so they have a good feel for summer plots and paying the lease. We filled all of our openings before the 2nd week of Mar and all dues are required NLT 1 May. If some one can't pay their due because of this COVID-19 nonsense, I'll repost openings here.


----------



## Nat Hat

.....


----------



## Nat Hat

MaxxT said:


> Any Clubs in or around Crestview, never have heard of any


Not likely


----------



## Drgalla15

Any clubs or land for lease 45 minutes from Pensacola??


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has 1 openings for the 2020/2021 season. We had an guy unable to pay his dues and then disappear when we tried to contact him. I live in Niceville and it is approx a 2:15 drive for me.

Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here Tricounty Hunting Club to fill out a contact form.

ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.
2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per membership, summer and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stand and tower blinds.

No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. 2 Camper spots open for an additional fee per year.

** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 5 years I've been in the club.

PM me if interested.


----------



## Narrow Gap

Looking to join a Deer Hunting club in SW Alabama preferably within a hours drive of Central Baldwin County. I am looking for a well managed club that is interested in allowing bucks to get to a decent age before shooting. I would like for the hunter to land ratio to be at least 200 acres per hunter. My budget is $2000 for dues. Please text at 251-533-1920. Thanks!


----------



## Payatot

One last bump before work days begin.

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has 1 opening for the 2020/2021 season. I live in Niceville and it is approx a 2:15 drive for me.

Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here Tricounty Hunting Club to fill out a contact form.

ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.
2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per membership, summer and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stand and tower blinds.

No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. 2 Camper spots open for an additional fee per year.

** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 5 years I've been in the club.

Work days begin 29 Aug. After that, we typically cut off memberships until the next season.

PM me if interested.


----------



## tyler0421

Anyone know of anything in the Opp, Elba, Brantley area?


----------



## fish4life

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=90689&share_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]

Sent from my SM-G981U using Tapatalk


----------



## Thumper168

I’m fascinated by the method some of your property’s are set up. Do most people in the south east hunt in clubs? If so what’s an average cost and the size verses number of hunters? I hunt Tx and SE Ok. and we hunt our own properties mostly but lease a couple places as well. I’m curious how the price compares.


----------



## nrmcfadden

Katatonic said:


> *Taking Reservations*
> 
> River Pasture in Walnut Hill will have a few openings for the 2020-2021 hunting season, had a few on the waiting list that have not confirmed. Taking reservations for next season.
> 
> 
> 5400 acres, boarders Perdido River and Pineville Rd. Off Property camp with RV hookup, skinning shed, water and power. 20 members max, $2,750 first year, $2,500 per year after that.
> 
> 
> Membership includes Spring Turkey Hunting
> 
> 
> PM me or you can reach me at 850-281-5313


Hi, Norm McFadden in P'cola. Currently hunting in the McDavid area, looking for club for next season. Mainly enjoy bow hunting but also rifle hunt. Wound appreciate club detail and to have a visit if possible.
Thank you


----------



## Katatonic

nrmcfadden said:


> Hi, Norm McFadden in P'cola. Currently hunting in the McDavid area, looking for club for next season. Mainly enjoy bow hunting but also rifle hunt. Wound appreciate club detail and to have a visit if possible.
> Thank you


Lost that phone, new number is 228-348-0608 we also started a Facebook page at River Pasture Hunting Club.


----------



## Bullshark

I’m thinking about leaving my hunting club due to some changes that are being made.

I’m looking for a mature buck only club with camper hook ups. I’m kinda done with 2.5 year old 8 points. I’d like it to be 4 hours or less from South Walton and I like Alabama. I have a good friend who is looking too. Both of us have schedules that keep us out of the woods more than most. We just want a property that has the least pressure as possible/mature deer and are willing to pay for that.

also if anyone knows of land for lease let me know! We might just get our own thing. I live in Walton and he lives in Mobile


----------



## PensacolaEd

Looking for a Club or a Lease within an hour from Crestview. 

My current Club near Lockhart/Florala has decided to reduce it's membership and I didn't make the cut. Looking for a Club or a lease within an hour's drive from Crestview with quality property, deer and members. I work hard year round, and enjoy predator hunting as well as deer hunting (archery, black powder, rifle and trying pistol). I also have experience as the Treasurer/Secretary for a Club, including Liability Insurance, membership lists/waiting lists and tracking dues. 

Please respond or PM me of any openings or properties that may be available. Or feel free to reach me on my cell (813.363.1137),

thanks,

Ed


----------



## Seegul51

reel trouble said:


> I have a well managed club in Monroe County al. About an hour north of mobile. We have been managed for years for 8 pt outside the ears or better. We have 2200 acres and have 15 members max. Dues next year will be 1500$. We have a camp with all the fixings. Hot shower satellite tv etc. we have a 25 acre stocked lake that's included in the membership. We kill about 15 bucks a year on average. We have killed 4 in the last week. All stalk hunting. I don't know how many members we will need but usually 2 per year. Can text some pics of recent deer killed if you want. About 30 plots with houses. All terrain and tree sizes. Usually see 10 deer in patches per sitting. Family friendly but will have a drink in the evenings.


Can you text me at 1-850-261-6974? I am interested.


----------



## lollygagger

Looking for a south Alabama hunting club if there are any leads, please pm


----------



## jhs914

Dove season will soon be here. If you want to hunt this year contact Bobby Kay about membership in the oldest dove club in Northwest Florida, the High Cotton Dove Club. We have fields in North Escambia and North Santa Rosa. Last year's membership was $600 for all three phases and membership is limited so that everyone can hunt each time we find birds. No restrictions on which days you can hunt. 

Check out the club Facebook page and post your membership request or message Bobby about joining this year: Facebook Groups


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting Club in Highland Home, AL has 3 openings for the 2021/2022 season. 

We had three members fall on hard times and could not pay their dues even with multiple attempts to work with them. Their loss is you gain.

Go here http://www.tricountyhuntingclub.org/tricounty-rules.pdf to read the rules and here Tricounty Hunting Club to fill out a contact form.

ATV/UTV is a requirement due to timber company rules of no vehicles on the property.
2400 acres, 24 members, 6pt or better, 3 doe limit per membership, summer feeder & mineral blocks, and fall plots, shooting houses, ladder stand and tower blinds.

No hogs! Clubhouse included as well as Turkey for $1625. NO Camper spots open this year.

** the most members I have seen in one day was this year at 17. The average is less than 10 people and this is over the 7 years I've been in the club.

Work days begin the last weekend in Aug. After that, we typically cut off memberships until the next season.

PM me if interested.


----------



## bailti

I have a lease in Brewton. I'd like to offer a spot for one hunter + kids for a portion of the property. Your portion would be around 90 acres with 3 food plots with shooting houses on each. That whole section of the property would be private to you. I would not go to it or hunt on it. I could help you plant plots in September if needed when I plant mine. PM if interested.

Edit --> I was just informed that they're clear-cutting about 100 acres of the place, so I have to take a trip up there once they're done to see if I still want to have someone else on there as well.


----------



## Awhite08

A little late for this upcoming season but just wanted to check and see if anyone knows of any 200-500 acre leases within 2 hours of Pensacola available before we sign with our club again this year. Not looking to join another club just wanting some property to lease for my dad and I.


----------



## Ron19

Just moved back to the area after 3 years. I am looking for somewhere to hunt within a couple hours drive of Navarre. Don't want drama, just want to hunt. Looking for a long term deal.


----------



## Ron19

Edit


----------



## Ron19

bailti said:


> I have a lease in Brewton. I'd like to offer a spot for one hunter + kids for a portion of the property. Your portion would be around 90 acres with 3 food plots with shooting houses on each. That whole section of the property would be private to you. I would not go to it or hunt on it. I could help you plant plots in September if needed when I plant mine. PM if interested.


Check your messages.


----------



## Ron19

jdereksmith said:


> We should all start our own club. Looks like we have enough interested to lease some land...Seriously


Still looking at doing this? I'm down.


----------



## jphillips97

How much interest would there be in trying to start a bow only lease in the Crestview, Milton or Defuniak Springs area? I currently have no leads on property but I wonder if we could gin up enough interest to make it happen?


----------



## Pcola4jr

jphillips97 said:


> How much interest would there be in trying to start a bow only lease in the Crestview, Milton or Defuniak Springs area? I currently have no leads on property but I wonder if we could gin up enough interest to make it happen?


There will be enough interest. The issue is finding the land. Followed by how much land per member and what the cost would be per member. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jphillips97

Pcola4jr said:


> There will be enough interest. The issue is finding the land. Followed by how much land per member and what the cost would be per member.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure the best way to find land leads other than looking at property records and sending letters..... Maybe the dream is too big. I have decent luck hunting Eglin bow only areas, but would be nice to build camaraderie and be able to capitalize on private property rules....


----------



## I Carr

jphillips97 said:


> How much interest would there be in trying to start a bow only lease in the Crestview, Milton or Defuniak Springs area? I currently have no leads on property but I wonder if we could gin up enough interest to make it happen?


I’d be down depending on how much it would cost


----------



## stevenattsu

Its easy to look up the paper company land available but, when it does you better be ready to snatch it up! Its only online for for about 10 mins before someone gets it


----------



## jack2

stevenattsu said:


> Its easy to look up the paper company land available but, when it does you better be ready to snatch it up! Its only online for for about 10 mins before someone gets it


this is very true. especially in dallas county alabama.
jack


----------



## Stickslinger

Going to be looking for a club prefer Baldwin, mobile county Alabama but would be open to others just trying to stay within an hour of loxley.


----------



## troygem

jphillips97 said:


> How much interest would there be in trying to start a bow only lease in the Crestview, Milton or Defuniak Springs area? I currently have no leads on property but I wonder if we could gin up enough interest to make it happen?


I would definitely be interested...


----------



## EnSeaJay

As fun as hunting public land has been this season.... I know it is probably a little early, but I am looking for a quality club for next year.

In a perfect setup, I would like the location to be in Escambia County or Santa Rosa County. However, I could do anywhere within 2 hours of Pensacola -- including Alabama and Mississippi. Ideally, I would like to have at least 100 acres per member. 

I like to hunt deer, hog, and squirrel. 

If anyone here knows of any openings, please feel free to message me. I look forward to hearing from y'all!


----------



## RedFishandGrits

I’m looking for a Florida club preferably in Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa or Walton county. My current club isn’t renewing, I bow and rifle hunt deer and pigs, I would like to do small game too but it’s not a must have. If any one has an opening please let me know, I’m also happy to put in plenty of work days.


----------



## Payatot

EnSeaJay said:


> As fun as hunting public land has been this season.... I know it is probably a little early, but I am looking for a quality club for next year.
> 
> In a perfect setup, I would like the location to be in Escambia County or Santa Rosa County. However, I could do anywhere within 2 hours of Pensacola -- including Alabama and Mississippi. Ideally, I would like to have at least 100 acres per member.
> 
> I like to hunt deer, hog, and squirrel.
> 
> If anyone here knows of any openings, please feel free to message me. I look forward to hearing from y'all!


We will have at least two opening in Highland Home, AL. If interested, PM me.


----------



## Jrbeach658

I would love some information on your club Payatot. I have been looking and live in north central FL. Ty!


----------



## Bama Buck

Payatot said:


> We will have at least two opening in Highland Home, AL. If interested, PM me.


----------



## Bama Buck

Payatot said:


> We will have at least two opening in Highland Home, AL. If interested, PM me.


interested please send details


----------



## Payatot

Bama Buck said:


> interested please send details


Sent you a message.


----------



## Boondoggle

RedFishandGrits said:


> I’m looking for a Florida club preferably in Escambia, Santa Rosa, Okaloosa or Walton county. My current club isn’t renewing, I bow and rifle hunt deer and pigs, I would like to do small game too but it’s not a must have. If any one has an opening please let me know, I’m also happy to put in plenty of work days.


Wife and I are relocating from Nashville to somewhere near the Milton/Pace area in April and I'm seeking the same as RedFishandGrits and would also consider AL and MS.

Any and all help and info is most appreciated.


----------



## Payatot

Boondoggle said:


> Wife and I are relocating from Nashville to somewhere near the Milton/Pace area in April and I'm seeking the same as RedFishandGrits and would also consider AL and MS.
> 
> Any and all help and info is most appreciated.


All depends on how far you are willing to travel and what you are looking for in a club. Tricounty Hunting Club located in Highland Home, AL has two openings but it is approx 2 hours from Pensacola. Tricounty Hunting Club ... Rules attached but subject to change at the annual meeting in May. We have a new private land owner and the lease is going up from $1625 a year to $1900. Dues include clubhouse space and turkey rights. ATV is a requirement because the land owner doesn't allow vehicles on the lease. The rules cover most of the question. If interested, PM me.


----------



## jaster

Payatot said:


> All depends on how far you are willing to travel and what you are looking for in a club. Tricounty Hunting Club located in Highland Home, AL has two openings but it is approx 2 hours from Pensacola. Tricounty Hunting Club ... Rules attached but subject to change at the annual meeting in May. We have a new private land owner and the lease is going up from $1625 a year to $1900. Dues include clubhouse space and turkey rights. ATV is a requirement because the land owner doesn't allow vehicles on the lease. The rules cover most of the question. If interested, PM me.



I understand rules... but man I would have to have a few class sessions to take all that in, lol. Guess an established club has ran across enough crap to have a refined club.


----------



## Payatot

jaster said:


> I understand rules... but man I would have to have a few class sessions to take all that in, lol. Guess an established club has ran across enough crap to have a refined club.


Funny. Believe it or not we have whittled them down by adding the "state rules clause" and it would be shorter if we separated the camp house and hunting rules. Plus they are a little wordy and could use some concise language versus the rambling. Some of the rules will come out this year with the new Private land owner.


----------



## KellyHunts

I am also interested, how do I apply?


----------



## Payatot

Payatot said:


> Funny. Believe it or not we have whittled them down by adding the "state rules clause" and it would be shorter if we separated the camp house and hunting rules. Plus they are a little wordy and could use some concise language versus the rambling. Some of the rules will come out this year with the new Private land owner.


Tricounty is full for the 2022-2033 Season.


----------



## Stickslinger

Mayo flat hunting club in Cintronelle has openings best contact method is the Facebook page. Property is the old Boykin management area.


----------



## Payatot

Tricounty Hunting C
lub in Highland Home, Al has one opening. *ATV is required due to land owner rules*.
$1900 includes Turkey and Clubhouse. Six point or better, 3 doe limit, 2000 acres, 20 members. Caveat on the number of members; 1 in New York, 1 in Tampa, 1 in Georgia and 4 rarely hunt or leave the fire barrel in the 8 years I've been in the club. 
If we don't fill it by 1 Oct, probably wont fill it til next season.

PM me if interested.


----------



## TheMasterBaiter

Looks like I will most likely be looking for a lease within an hour of Navarre/Gulf Breeze FL. There are a$&holes that are neighboring my current lease and every time I go out they let their dogs loose, screaming and ragging out their truck along our property line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bukshot01

Looking for something within an hour or two of Jay for the 23-24 season. Kid friendly.


----------

